# News - PC Games Exklusiv: 11. September: Heute vor sechs Jahren...



## System (11. September 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,612681


----------



## wOJ (11. September 2007)

Also ich bin damals glaub ich gerade aus der Schule gekommen und war genervt das meine Sendung wegen der Berichterstattung ausgefallen war^^


----------



## Bettorian (11. September 2007)

> Und wo waren Sie am 11. September 2001?



ich saß vor meinem kleinen rechnerlein, als mein vater vorm fernseher auf einmal schrie: "komm mal schnell her, das musste dir angucken. nen flugzeug ins WTC geflogen!"

rasibus vorn fernseher (ich selber hab keinen) und glaube 3 stunden das geschehen verfolgt.


----------



## butzman (11. September 2007)

Ich kam gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause, schaltete den Fernseher an und dachte wow, coller Actionfilm... es dauerte ein paar Sekunden, bis ich begriff, dass das da im TV kein Film, sondern die Realität war. Die folgenden Stunden habe ich dann gebannt vor der Glotze verbracht und das weitere Geschehen verfolgt. Ich frage mich aber nach wie vor, wie dir beiden Hochhäuser so schön gerade in sich zusammensacken konnten, fast wie bei einer kontrollierten Sprengung!? Irgendwas ist da faul!!!

butzman


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich kam damals gerade aus der Schule. Meine Mutter bügelte, während der Fernseher lief. ARD übertrug das Geschehen. Bis dahin dachten wir noch, es handele sich um eine Aufzeichnung des ersten WTC-Anschlags. Als dann aber die Berichterstattung nicht aufhörte und die Sprecher hektisch wurden, war uns gewiss, dass das live war. Im Nachhinein ziemlich doof, da die ersten Anschläge ja nicht im Was-weiß-ich-wievielten-Stock stattfanden. Ich konnte das Ganze aber nur kurz sehen, da ich wenig später zur Fahrschule musste.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2007)

insgeheim hatte ich gehofft, dass keiner auf die idee kommt einen thread zum 9/11 aufzumachen und jetzt kommt so was sogar von hochoffizieller seite.


----------



## TBrain (11. September 2007)

Ich saß am PC, nebenher lief RTL, das Jugendgericht glaub ich, als plötzlich Peter Klöppel sie Sendung unterbrach... 

ach übrigens: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=601&tid=523758&x=123

der "offizielle" Thread im Forum von damals


----------



## Vidaro (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich kam damals auch von der schule! Konnte es zwar nicht glauben aber hielt es auch ziemlich nervig das ganze da nur noch über dieses geschehniss berichtet wurde und das auf jedem sender und das den ganzen tag  

War zwar schlimm aber man kann es auch übertreiben!

Im nachhinein konnte bush froh drüber sein das es passiert is denn so hatte er zumindest ein paar gründe für seine Kriege! 

Achja hab an dem tag mit ein paar freunden nen kasten bier gekauft und haben es uns gut gehen lassen für den rest des tages


----------



## Chemenu (11. September 2007)

Ich war mit meiner Firma zu Ausbildungsbeginn auf einem Einführungsseminar.
An dem Tag hatten wir kleine Workshops und Gruppenarbeiten um die Leute besser kennen zu lernen und das Teamwork zu verbessern.

Irgendwann hat dann irgend jemand gemeint dass ein Flugzeug ins WTC geflogen sei... Ich dachte zuerst wie blöd/blind ein Pilot eigentlich sein kann...?
Aber als dann das zweite auch noch reingekracht is wars eigentlich klar... 
Wir ham dann auch früher Schluss gemacht weil sich eh keiner mehr auf das Seminar konzentrieren konnte. War schon ein krasser Tag, krieg sogar Gänsehaut wenn ich dran denk, die ganze Berichterstattung, die allgegenwärtigen Fernsehbilder... usw...


----------



## XIII13 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				butzman am 11.09.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kam gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause, schaltete den Fernseher an und dachte wow, coller Actionfilm... es dauerte ein paar Sekunden, bis ich begriff, dass das da im TV kein Film, sondern die Realität war. Die folgenden Stunden habe ich dann gebannt vor der Glotze verbracht und das weitere Geschehen verfolgt. Ich frage mich aber nach wie vor, wie dir beiden Hochhäuser so schön gerade in sich zusammensacken konnten, fast wie bei einer kontrollierten Sprengung!? Irgendwas ist da faul!!!
> 
> butzman


Dann solltest du dir das und das angucken. Aber ich glaube das irgendwie nicht. Und zumindest ist die Website schon ein wenig auf BILD-Niveau.


----------



## gliderpilot (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich habe am Computer gesessen, als mich ein Freund angerufen hat, und mich einfach nur gefragt, ob ich "es" schon gehört hätte. Ich sagte nein und er sagte ich solle mal den Fernseher anmachen. Ich fragte nach dem Programm und er sagte egal...
Meine Oma war an dem Tag zu Besuch, und nachdem ich aufgelegt hatte, kam sie um mich zu fragen, ob ich ihr den Fernseher anmachen könnte (ohne bestimmten Grund). Ich habe mich mit davor gesetzt und konnte nicht so recht glauben, dass da Rauch aus dem WTC aufstieg. Die nächsten Stunden konnte ich mich dann nicht mehr vom Fernseher losreißen.
Eingeschaltet habe ich kurz nachdem der 2. Turm getroffen wurde, habe also die Livebilder vom Einsturz beider Türme gesehen

Schrecklicher Tag...


----------



## Chemenu (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Tut der Welt einen gefallen und belastet diesen Thread nicht mit irgendwelchen wahnwitzigen Verschwörungs-Theorien... davon gab/gibt es nun wirklich schon genug.


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				butzman am 11.09.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas ist da faul!!!


ach unsinn, das wurde alles lang und breit erklärt.
ja, bitte lasst hier diese abstrusenverschwörungstheorien aus dem spiel.

ich habe damals einen anruf von einem kumpel bekommen, es sei ein flugzeug ins WTC gekracht. den zweiten einschlag habe ich dann bereits live auf CNN gesehen, wie auch den einsturz der gebäude.
ich bin ja sonst nicht so ein gaffer, aber das war auch ein extremfall.


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2007)

Es war wohl auch ein Dienstag, denn ich hatte damals auch frei.
Ich kam vom einkaufen nach Hause, schaltete den TV an und wollte die Lebensmittel einräumen.
Da sah ich dieses brennende Hochhaus und dachte mir noch:
"Wow wie spannend, ein brennendes Haus. Gibts nix wichtigeres?"


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 11.09.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, bitte lasst hier diese abstrusenverschwörungstheorien aus dem spiel.



genau das ist der grund, weshalb ich gehofft hatte, dass eben kein thread zu diesem thema eröffnet wurde.
das thema ist einfach durch. schluss. aus. punkt. feddisch.


----------



## danne47 (11. September 2007)

ich hatte semesterferien und war am mittag noch beim sport gewesen, alles im trainingsbuch festgehalten...
als ich mein mittagessen vor dem fernseher verdaut habe, brachen die ereignisse herein.
ich fand es damals ziemlich surreal, was da gezeigt wurde. hat ne weile gedauert bis ich alles erfasst habe


----------



## Medith (11. September 2007)

komisch das ist ein Tag an den ich mich tatsächlich noch gut erinnere. Ich war bei nem Kumpel und hab anfangs gar nix mitbekommen. Erst als mich meine Mutter dann abgeholt hat habe ich bemerkt das sie ganz Ruhig war und irgendwann hab ich dann gerfragt was los sei und sie hat es dann erzählt .... Erst zuhause als ichs im TV gesehen hab hab ichs ganz verstanden


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. September 2007)

Ich kam damals aus der Schule / Ausbildung und wollte eigentlich an den Rechner, aus unempfindlichen Gründen habe ich dann aber doch den Fernseher angemacht. Natürlich direkt auf RTL gelandet, wo ein merklich aufgeregter und stotternder Peter Kloeppel gerade über das Unglück berichtete. Etwas später ist dann auch das zweite Flugzeug in den anderen Turm geflogen, und spätestens da war dann klar: Trauriges Großereignis mit Traumatisierungsfaktor hoch 10. 

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass an diesem Tag praktisch auf keinem Sender ein normales Programm kam (zumindest auf denen, die ich empfangen kann). Sogar auf Viva nicht. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## RunYon (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich war da wo ich jedes Jahr am 11.9. bin. Und auch gleich wieder hinfahren werde. Zum Geburtstag meiner Oma.


----------



## DaStash (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Lol ich habe heute Geburtstag und es nervt mich tierisch, jedes Jahr dieser Medienrummel 

p.s. an dem tag habe ich fritz gehört -tommy wash (isn radiosender, für die die den nicht kennen) und als er die news durchsagte habe ich mich ein wenig über seinen humor aufgeregt, von wegen jetzt übertreibt er aber etc. 

tja, den restlichen Tag habe ich dann vor dem Fernseher gehangen. Das war mit Abstand mein multimedialster Geburtstag ever


----------



## musclecar (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

ích bin vom konfirmandenunterricht nach hause gekommen.meine eltern haben im wohnzimmer rtl an gehabt und haben sich die nachrichten drüber angeschaut.erst einmal hab ich nur gedacht dass da 2 gebäude eingestürtzt sind und erst gemerkt dass da über 1000 leute drin waren als es in den nachrichten erwähnt wurde


----------



## BoehserOnkel16 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

hm...hab mir damals mein rechner gekauft und hab das alles hnur so halb mittbekommen...naja allerdings dann am abend hab ich dann komplett realisiert was da geschehen ist.

finde es nur schlimm das jetzt immer zum 11.9. soviel rummel darum gibt. ich mein die sache ist passiert und ist auchnicht mehr weg zu denken, aber kann man die sache nicht endlich mal in frieden ruhen lassen??? das ganze ist jetzt 6 jahre her und nun sollte doch endlich mal schluss sein.


----------



## Sebi0704 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Wir waren auf Klassenfahrt. Unser einer Lehrer kam in den Raum gerannt und hat erstmal mit unserem anderen Lehrer geflüstert. Wir haben uns erst noch über die erschrockenen Gesichter lustig gemacht. Damit war es allerdings vorbei als sie es uns dann mitgeteilt haben was los war. Ich kann mich noch ziemlich gut an die Stille im Raum erinnern


----------



## Gabbo (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

es war bei uns auch erster schultag und danach war ich einkaufen, komme zurück und denk mir nur: "Actionfilm so früh? kann doch nicht sein" dachte das wäre irgendein Classic Film auf Kabel 1 
Da war ich noch wirklich geschockt.

Am nächsten Tag ist meine englischlehrerin weinend in den klassenraum hinein.. auch wenn es ein ernstes thema ist, war es einfach zu lustig und genau so einmalig wie das attentat selbst sie so zu sehen.. vorallem weil sie immer geschminkt wie Barbie ist. keiner konnte sich halten als sie nach wenigen minuten gleich raus ist.


----------



## BleDrajor (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich kam damals von der Musikschule nach Hause und habe es vor der Garage im Radio gehört. Ich habe es zuerst nicht ganz gepeilt. Im Haus hat meine Mutter den Fernseher eingeschaltet und da wurde mir erst klar, was wirklich passiert ist.

Erstaunlich, wie gut man sich an diese Kleinigkeiten erinnern kann, während alles andere schon nach einer Woche vergessen ist...


----------



## Itstoolate (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 11.09.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ach unsinn, das wurde alles lang und breit erklärt.
> ja, bitte lasst hier diese abstrusenverschwörungstheorien aus dem spiel.


Wenn sie den abstrus wären 



			
				butzman am 11.09.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kam gerade von der Arbeit nach Hause, schaltete den Fernseher an und dachte wow, coller Actionfilm... es dauerte ein paar Sekunden, bis ich begriff, dass das da im TV kein Film, sondern die Realität war. Die folgenden Stunden habe ich dann gebannt vor der Glotze verbracht und das weitere Geschehen verfolgt. Ich frage mich aber nach wie vor, wie dir beiden Hochhäuser so schön gerade in sich zusammensacken konnten, fast wie bei einer kontrollierten Sprengung!? Irgendwas ist da faul!!!
> 
> butzman



Genau das hab ich mir damals auch schon gedacht, ebenso wie meine Kollegen (in einem Architekturbüro)
http://www.nuoviso.de/filmeDetail_911revisited.htm


----------



## Blubberkopf (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Kam mit dem Auto nach Hause und hab´s im Radio gehört, bevor ich ausgestiegen bin. Da hieß es noch, es sei ein kleines Sportflugzeug gewesen. Aber auch sonst hätte mich das zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht gejuckt. Später auf der Arbeit waren alle auf cnn.com und ich hab die Bilder und Videos gesehen. An arbeiten war an diesem Tag fast nicht mehr zu denken.

Schlimme Sache, auch wenn sie meiner Meinung nach von den Amis inszeniert wurde, um ihren Kreuzzug durch Afghanistan und Irak zu rechtfertigen. Gibt ja Videos wo man sehen kann, dass die Türme von innen gesprengt wurden.


----------



## Berethorn (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hab damals grad DragonBall im Fernsehen geguckt, als mein Bruder von meiner Oma runter gerannt kam und gesagt hat was passiert ist. War schon schrecklich. Bin dann Volleyball spielen gegangen und dort haben wir dann auch das Radio laufen lassen während der Pause.

Am Abend hab ich dann gesehen, dass beide Türme eingestürzt sind. Schlimme Sache.

Jedenfalls war auch der Mann der Freundin der Mutter meines Freundes in einem der Flugzeuge und die Familie hatte natürlich richtig um ihn getrauert.


----------



## Meller (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Hatte an dem Tag ebenfalls frei, war am Tag davor erst aus Kiew zurückgekommen und hab dadurch im TV alles von Anfang an mitverfolgt.


----------



## LordMclane (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hab die Ereignisse überhaupt nicht im Fernsehen mitbekommen, weil ich auf Arbeit war. Aber ich hatte dort Radio gehört und so alles mitbekommen - angefangen mit der Eilmeldung, dass es scheinbar im WTC brenne. Dann überschlugen sich die Ereignisse und dann kam der Moment, wo der Radiosprecher sagte:
"Oh mein Gott..." lange Pause
"Oh mein Gott..." wieder lange Pause
Dann mit zitternder Stimme: "Gerade ist einer der beiden Türme eingestürzt."

Ich war völlig fassungslos, kriegte meinen Mund nicht mehr zu und versuchte mir New York mit nur einem Turm vorzustellen, was mir nicht gelingen wollte. Diesen Moment werd ich nie vergessen. Das war wie ein Faustschlag von Mike Tyson ins Gesicht.
Dann fiel der zweite Turm und ich hatte das gleiche Gefühl des Surrealen noch einmal.

Ich hab die Radioberichte noch bis zum Feierabend gehört, aber als ich dann spät nachts nach Hause kam, konnte ich mir die Fernsehbilder nur zwei Minuten lang anschauen. Dann musste ich ausschalten.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hab erstmal nichts mitbekommen und hatte dann nachmittags Sportunterricht. Da unterhielten sich dann einige darüber, dass ein Flugzeug ins WTC geflogen sei. Ich dachte noch so, was ist das fürn schlechter Film gewesen. Aber irgendwann hab ich dann doch mitbekommen, dass es wirklich passiert war. Dann bekam einer von seiner Freundin per SMS immer den neuesten Stand durchgegeben. Zweiter Turm getroffen, Pentagon getroffen, ein Turm eingestürzt... Als ich dann ins Auto gestiegen bin, um nach Hause zu fahren, kam die Durchsage, dass der zweite Turm auch eingesürzt sei. Als ich das so offiziell gehört hab, wurde mir erst richtig der Ernst bewußt. Den Rest des Tages hab ich dann auch vorm Fernseher verbracht.

Ich kann nur den Film der Brüder Naudet (oder so ähnlich) empfehlen. Die haben eine Doku über die New Yorker Feuerwehr zu dem Zeitpunkt gedreht und waren auch in den Türmen.


----------



## AUDILORD42 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

ich war zu der zeit bei der bundeswehr als radarflugmelder eingeteilt (hatte da aber 2 wochen urlaub ab dem 9ten). kann mich noch genau daran erinnern wie ich mich auf den urlaub gefreut habe, da anfang september die day of defeat 2.0 version released wurde. am 11. september war ich natürlich wieder voll am zocken als jemand in den chat das mit dem ersten flugzeug geschrieben hat. habe dann aus neugierde natürlich auch cnn eingeschaltet. ich sah da grad ein video, wie ein flugzeug einschlug...aber ich wunderte mich, dass beide türme brannten...als ich dann vermehrt auf den amerikanischen sprecher gehört habe, merkte ich, dass ich gerade live den 2. einschlag gesehen habe.
als sich die meldungen häuften (pentagon, flugabsturz über pitsburg???) hab ich schon ein mulmiges gefühl bekommen. als dann noch das telefon geklingelt hat und mein feldwebel mir gesagt hat, ich solle zuhause (also erreichbar) bleiben, dachte ich jetzt gehts los. 

wahnsinn, dass das schon 6 jahre her ist. mir kommts immer noch wie gestern vor.


----------



## crackajack (11. September 2007)

Meine Wenigkeit war grad beim Bundesheer. Keine Ahnung was wir an dem Tag  gemacht hatten, aber als wir zurückkamen wurden wir ins Fernsehzimmer gescheucht und haben uns den Schlamassel ansehen dürfen/ müssen.
Dann ging es ganz normal Heim.
Am nächsten Tag war dann sowas wie Alarm-stimmung ausgebrochen und Sandsäcke sowie ein paar Stachelbandrollen mussten herangeschafft werden um die Kaserne zu schützen.....

Ehrlich gesagt war ich zu der Zeit eher darüber verärgert, dass plötzlich wieder einen Gang hoher geschalten wurde, anstatt mir wirklich über die Tragweite des Anschlags bewusst zu werden.


----------



## wOJ (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich persöhnlich pflichte diesem Ereignis keine besonders große Aufmerksamkeit zu. Es gab allein in diesem Jahrhundert schon bedeutend schlimmere Katastrophen doch weil dies nun bei den Amis passiert ist wird es so hochgespielt als ob ein nuklearer Schlagabtausch stattgefunden hätte.
Klar ist es eine schreckliche Sache aber nicht schlimmer als andere, weniger im Rampenlicht stehende Ereignisse.


----------



## Slyver89 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

ich weis noch um 5 uhr hatte ich fußball training und kurz davor habe ich noch tv geschaut und gesehen was passiert ist  bin dann ins training gegangen und mir ist dann im nachhinein erst bewusst geworden wie schlimm die sache war weil ich ja erst dann mitbekommen habe das die türme eingestürzt waren..


----------



## TBrain (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 11.09.2007 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ist es eine schreckliche Sache aber nicht schlimmer als andere, weniger im Rampenlicht stehende Ereignisse.



Allein die Tatsache, dass sich fast jeder noch an den genauen Moment erinnert, als er davon erführ zeigt doch, dass das Ereignis etwas außerordentliches darstellt. Jeder verbindet mit dem unmittelbaren Moment irgendwelche Emotionen - und das sagt doch viel über die Bedeutung aus, oder nicht?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Hatte am 12.09.2001 eine vierstündige Chemie-Klausur vor mir, für die ich an dem Tag noch lernen wollte. Leider den "Fehler" gemacht, den Fernseher anzuschalten, kurz bevor die ersten Meldungen kamen.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (11. September 2007)

Chemenu am 11.09.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mit meiner Firma zu Ausbildungsbeginn auf einem Einführungsseminar.
> An dem Tag hatten wir kleine Workshops und Gruppenarbeiten um die Leute besser kennen zu lernen und das Teamwork zu verbessern.
> 
> Irgendwann hat dann irgend jemand gemeint dass ein Flugzeug ins WTC geflogen sei... Ich dachte zuerst wie blöd/blind ein Pilot eigentlich sein kann...?
> ...




LOL, könnte meine Geaschichte sein: Neuer Azubi gewesen auch im Seminar, und ich hab damals auch gedacht: Wie kann man so blöd sein, zumal am Anfang ja noch die Rede von einem kleinem Flugzeug die Rede war. Als dann das 2te kam war klar was Sache is. Als die Tower dann eingestürzt sind is mir wirklich die Kinlade runtergeklappt, ich kann mich noch erinnern als obs gestern gewesen wäre. War n scheiß Tag, das steht mal fest.


----------



## oceano (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich kam gerade von der Uni und hatte meine Mathe2-Klausur geschrieben. War verdammt erkältet und wollte es mir auf der Couch bei einer Tasse heissem Tee bequem machen und eine Star Trek Folge schauen. Die kam damals noch jeden Tag um 15.00 Uhr auf Sat1.  Naja, daraus wurde dann bekanntlicherweise nichts. Statt hinterhältiger Romulaner gabs hinterhältige Terroristen......


----------



## wOJ (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 11.09.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 11.09.2007 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe es nunmal etwas nüchterner. Doch muss ich trotzdem zugeben durch dieses Ereignis beeinflusst worden zu sein. Nach dem Anschlag hat sich mein denken  gegenüber dem Islam nachhaltig verändert.


----------



## freyr963 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

oh heute ist der 11 september, vielen dank pc games dass ihr uns an diesen tollen geburtstsag erinnert, wie aufmerksam von euch ... ihr wollt also ne politische diskussion anstatt dass wir über computerspiele reden ... gerne 

Meine Meinung zum 11 September

Ich finde es gut das nen kleiner man wie bin laden es mit so nem riesenidiot wie george bush aufnimmt, george bush hat mehr leute auf dem gewissen als bin laden also warum sich wegen bin laden und seinen bomben aufregen und nicht wegen bush und seinen tausenden massenmörder die grad den irak krieg führen, die CDU und CSU sind nicht anderes als republikaner in amerika, d.h. angela merkel ist genauso dumm wie bush, wär diese göre am 11 september in den usa an der macht gewesen hätte sie genauso dumm gehandelt wie bush wenn nicht noch schlimmer, merkel diese falsche schlange ist nichts anderes als george bush im frauenkörper

so liebe pcgames bitte sehr hier ist meine meinung zum 11 september, bin gespannt auf euer feedback


----------



## Prime85 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich war grad auf meiner 10. Klasse-Abschlussfahrt in Südtirol. Wir waren grade auf einer Busfahrt. Damals haben ein paar aus unserer Klasse von Bekannten eine SMS bekommen, dass das Empire State Building eingestürzt wäre. Am Abend haben wir es dann im Fernsehr gesehen, dass es das World Trade Center war. Wir dachten schon, dass wir  deswegen unsere Abschlussfahrt abbrechen mussten aber wir waren dann doch noch die restliche Woche in Südtirol.


----------



## wOJ (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				freyr963 am 11.09.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> oh heute ist der 11 september, vielen dank pc games dass ihr uns an diesen tollen geburtstsag erinnert, wie aufmerksam von euch ... ihr wollt also ne politische diskussion anstatt dass wir über computerspiele reden ... gerne
> 
> Meine Meinung zum 11 September
> 
> ...


Ein Kenner


----------



## Kaeksch (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Lag in nem Keller und hab ein MG auseinander gebaut.
Ansonsten zu diesem Thema:

LAAAAAAAAAANGWEILIG


----------



## Fimbul (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich war im Büro als mich ein guter Freund angerufen hat. Vor lauter Lachen hab ich kaum verstanden was er mir eigenltich erzählen will. Als er kurz darauf nochmal angerufen hat, hat er vor Lachkrämpfen ungefähr 5min gebraucht um vom 2. Flugzeug zu berichten.
Tja, er hat einen eigenen Humor. 
Mir gings ansich eher am Arsch vorbei. (Mag hart klingen, war aber so.)
Als dann noch das Pentagon dran war, war klar, daß wiedermal Zeit für Krieg ist.

Ich fands schon immer komisch, daß zufällig jedesmal die USA durch böse Mächte ganz unfreiwillig in Kriege "getrieben" wird.

Ziemlich scheinheilig fand ich die Leute, die plötzlich überall am anderen Ende der Welt in Tränen ausgebrochen sind, als wär ihre Familie da drin gewesen. Und diese "$%*#+ Zwangsschweigeminuten an jeder Straßenecke, egal ob beim Bäcker, im Seminar oder im Autobus. 


Achja, hat wer letzte Woche diese Doku über 9/11-Verschwörungstheorien im ORF gesehen? War ziemlich interessant. Die Sache mit der Börsenaufsicht rund um den Enron-Skandal hab ich noch gar nicht gewußt.


----------



## HerrKarl (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Hab Half Life 1 gespielt.

Und zwar den Level in dem man an den Klippen rumklettert


----------



## Chemenu (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

@Freier:
Husch, husch... hier gibts kein Futter für Trolle.   

@Fimbul
Wirklich komischer Humor... mir war da nicht zum lachen zu mute...

Ich bin ja auch nicht sonderlich sensibel oder nah am Wasser gebaut, aber wenn ich an den Tag zurück denke, die ganzen Bilder usw., dann krieg ich immer noch ne Kloß im Hals und ein mulmiges Gefühl im Magen.  

@nick2409
Dann lies den Thread doch nicht wenns dich nicht interessiert.
Und warum postest du dann hier im krasskonkretfetthypergalaktischen OffTopic?    Ich verstehs nicht...


----------



## nick2409 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

was hat denn 9/11 mit pc games zu tun!?!? hähh, geht`s noch? politische themen werden bei spiegel-online oder sonst wo diskutiert! also! voll krasses off topic!


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 11.09.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder verbindet mit dem unmittelbaren Moment irgendwelche Emotionen - und das sagt doch viel über die Bedeutung aus, oder nicht?



eigentlich nicht.
das sagt nur was, über die -so makaber es klingen mag- geniale mediale inszenierung aus. 
gäb es keine livebilder von den einschlägen und den einstürzen, wäre das ereignis schon lange nicht mehr so präsent in unseren köpfen.

dass wohl kaum ein anderes _ereignis_ ähnlich grossen einfluss auf die politische grosswetterlage hatte und hat, sei dabei unbestritten- nur für mich persönlich hätte es diesen stellenwert ohne oben genannte tatsache ganz sicher nicht (mehr).


----------



## Paper2k7 (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

ich kanns einfach nicht mehr hoeren.... erstens off-topic und 2. hat der herr bush mindestens genau soviele us soldaten auf dem gewissen.... von irakischen zivilisten rede ich mal nicht.... wer ist denn nun der groessere terrorist?!

F*** Bush!!!


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				freyr963 am 11.09.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> so liebe pcgames bitte sehr hier ist meine meinung zum 11 september, bin gespannt auf euer feedback




du willst feedback?
da haste feedback----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht sehr geistreich von mir, ich weiss, aber was anderes fällt mir zu deinem sinnentleerten geblubber nicht ein.


----------



## BiJay (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich bin damals aus der Schule gekommen und habe meinen Vater vorm Fernsehr sitzen sehen und hab mir das kurz angeschaut. Hab das damals gar nicht voll wahrgenommen, musste auch dann gleich zum Training - dort hat es sich auch schon rumgesprochen und es wurde wild spekuliert. Zufälligerweise habe ich ein paar Tage später mit einem Architekten gesprochen, der den Einsturz der Türme stark angezweifelt hatte. Erst einige Zeit später wusste ich dann was wirklich Sache war, dass alles von den Amis inszeniert wurde, dass Bush ein paar Tausende Steuerzahler zur Rechtfertigung eines Krieges missbrauchte.

Find es allerdings komisch, dass immer noch so wenige wirklich im Klarem über das Ereignis sind. Ich dachte, dass man aus der Geschichte lernt und dementsprechend handelt. Aber wie hatte meine Geschichtslehrerin immer gesagt: Die Geschichte wiederholt sich immer wieder. Für die, die noch etwas auf dem Schlauch stehen: Ich beziehe mich auf Hitler und dem Reichstagsbrand - gibt so einige Parallelen. Und auch damals hat man nichts getan.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				nick2409 am 11.09.2007 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat denn 9/11 mit pc games zu tun!?!? hähh, geht`s noch? politische themen werden bei spiegel-online oder sonst wo diskutiert! also! voll krasses off topic!




Wir haben es natürlich aufgegriffen, weil wir uns heute an die Situation von vor sechs Jahren (Rockstar-Präsentation) erinnert haben.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## TBrain (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 11.09.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 11.09.2007 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähmm nein nicht unbedingt. Fast jeder kann heute noch sagen aus welchem Medium (TV, Radio, Internet, Telefon, Freunde, Bekannte, ...) er die Nachricht erfahren hat. Nicht nur die, die die Live-Bilder gesehen haben können sich erinnern, sondern fast alle. Bei vielen hat das starke emotionale Reaktionen hervorgerufen. Deshalb kann man sich so gut daran erinnern.

Ich seh das schon als unabhängig von der Medienberichterstattung an. OK, hätte man nie davon erfahren, könnte man sich auch nicht daran erinnern, aber fast alle, die davon erfahren haben (egal woher), können sich an die genaue Situation erinnern.


----------



## Sinan2792 (11. September 2007)

Also ich war da in der 3. Klasse und hab auch erst 1 Tag danach in der Schule davon erfahren. Habs erst gar nicht geglaubt aber als wir dann mit unserem Lehrer darüber gesprochen haben... naja jedenfalls hab ich gar nicht wahrgenommen, wie viele Menschen da gestorben waren. Erst ein paar Tage später ist mir das klar geworden und da war ich natürlich geschockt. Gesehen habe ich es auch nur im Internet, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (11. September 2007)

System am 11.09.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Meine Meinung zum 11. September:

-hat eigentlich allen Beteiligten geschadet (erinnert mich an ein Zitat das irgenwie so ging: "Ein Krieg wird angefangen in der Hoffnung, hinterher besser dazustehen als der Feind.... und hinterher wunder sich alle warum Sie schlechter dastehen als davor")
-der bedauerliche Umstand, dass sich der 11.9.01 mit der Amtszeit eines Präsidenten vom Kaliber eines Bush deckte, hat dazu geführt, dass dieser die US Außenpolitik und das Image der USA welteit (v.a. im Nahen/Mittleren Osten) voll in die Scheisse geritten hat.
-der Irak stellt momentan ein größerer Risiko dar als vor dem 11.9
-Bin Laden lebt immernoch (dieser Umstand lässt eigentlich alle Verschwörungstheorien zum 11.9 lächerlich erscheinen , denn wie soll die Regierung/Geheimdienste und wer auch immer in diesen Verschwörungstheorien erwähnt wird die ganze Welt verarschen können.... aber zu unfähig/dämlich sein um einen Man zu verhaften der aussieht wie ein afghanischer Bauer???*g*)
-Ich wundere mich seitdem wie viel Geld der amerikanische Staat haben muss, so viel wie die für den Krieg ausgeben :-o 

Vergleich:
>Kosten für 5 Gebäude die am Ground Zero errichtet werden (anstelle des WTC): 6,3 Mrd. US-$
>Kosten der Kriege seit dem 11.9: 448,1 Mrd US-$ (Stand. 2.9.07)


 In Deutschland steht schon der große Staatsbankrott an wenn die Hartz4 Empfänger 20€ mehr im Monat haben wollen


----------



## Denis10 (11. September 2007)

Als ich die Meldung erstmals im Radio gehört hatte,  hatte ich die Meldung noch gar nicht richtig wahr genommen und auch nicht geglaubt.

Ich musste daran denken, dass ich auf diesem Gebaude schon ganz oben gestanden bin und konnte mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass so ein riesiges Gebäude überhaupt einstürzen kann.


----------



## ILJR (11. September 2007)

*Damals...*

Ich kann mich auch noch gut daran erinnern, wie ich damals vom Zivildienst nach Hause kam und meine Mutter mich gleich fragte, ob ich "es" schon gesehen habe.

Habe dann den TV angemacht und ein wenig geschaut, jedoch bin ich niemand, den auch die morbide, menschliche Lust so etwas zu beobachten packt. Habe es dann ausgeschaltet und später die Tagesschau zu dem Thema geschaut, ansonsten eigentlich zu Hause wie immer gearbeitet/programmiert.

Faszinierend jedoch, wie einige von der nüchternen Frage der Redaktion "Was habt Ihr an dem Tag gemacht?" die Diskussionen zu Verschwörung und der Bush-Administration hochkochen. Das Thema war ein ganz anderes, und spricht jeden persönlich an, und nicht die allgemeine politische Lage.

~ ILJR


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. September 2007)

Ich war zuhause und hab alles live gesehen(ich bin gar nicht mehr in die Schule gegangen), auch den Einschlag des 2ten Flugzeuges. War schon krass, da werden die Türme gefilmt und auf einmal kommt aus dem Bildschirmrand hoch eins hergeschossen. Ich konnts erst gar nicht fassen! 

R.I.P for all victims of the 9/11   

@ alle die sagen geschieht denen Recht und fuck Bush:

Fuck you too!!!

Wärt ihr US-Amerikaner, . . .   

@ alle die sagen der Iraq- und Afghanistankrieg ist scheiße:

Ihr würdet euch wohl lieber von Bin Laden und Co den Arsch vollschießen lassen, anstatt was zu unternehmen.   
Würde ich die Chance bekommen, die Westliche Welt gegen diese Islamisten (  ) zu verteidigen, müsste man mich nicht zweimal Fragen.
Der Krieg ist bereits in Deutschland angekommen, siehe jüngste Ereignisse.
Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis ein Anschlag erfolgreich abgeschlossen wird.
Wenn eure Eltern, Geschwister, Frauen. . . sterben, dann schreit ihr doch nach Vergeltung. Also, paper2k7, woj und ganz besonders freyr963. . .
Ich denke ihr solltet nochmal überdenken was ihr da gesagt habt!


----------



## Raspina (11. September 2007)

ich war zu der zeit auf abschlussfahrt in italien, als plötzlich die panzer durch rom rollten. wir sind dann ins hotel zurück und haben die ganze zeit italienische nachrichten geschaut. die bilder brauchten nicht wirklich einen verständlichen text.

kurz darauf machten dann auch die gerüchte die runde, dass man vielleicht nicht mehr nach hause kommt, genauso wie der lk, der in london war, da erstmal flugverbot herrschte. als damaliger schüler hat man das noch relativ unberührt verfolgt, weil das alles so fern und fremd erschien.

ich hab das erst wirklich begriffen, als ich 2 jahre später am ground zero stand...


----------



## Zockmock (11. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war zuhause und hab alles live gesehen(ich bin gar nicht mehr in die Schule gegangen), auch den Einschlag des 2ten Flugzeuges. War schon krass, da werden die Türme gefilmt und auf einmal kommt aus dem Bildschirmrand hoch eins hergeschossen. Ich konnts erst gar nicht fassen!
> 
> R.I.P for all victims of the 9/11
> 
> ...



NA du hast sie doch nicht mehr alle ? Genau das wollten die, die das zu verantworten haben, doch erreichen. 
Mein Mitgefühl gilt den Opfern und ihren Familien, besonders aber die der NYPD und NYFD, die da noch rein gerannt sind... 
Merkst du eigentlich nicht das da gewaltig was schief läuft / gelaufen ist ?
Ich spreche nicht von diesen Verschwörungen sondern von Fakten und Zeugenaussagen, die schön unterschlagen wurden.
Mich würde nicht wundern wenn das in England auch ein Fake war um den Hass zu schüren. Aber die ganzen Islamisten zu verurteilen ist einfach falsch auch wenn viele krasse Ansichten haben, der so gar nicht im Koran steht.

Ich glaube immer noch daran das der Busch was damit zu tun hatte, es gibt einfach so viele Fakten, die man aber als Außenstehender leider nicht nachprüfen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 11.09.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm nein nicht unbedingt. Fast jeder kann heute noch sagen aus welchem Medium (TV, Radio, Internet, Telefon, Freunde, Bekannte, ...) er die Nachricht erfahren hat. Nicht nur die, die die Live-Bilder gesehen haben können sich erinnern, sondern fast alle. Bei vielen hat das starke emotionale Reaktionen hervorgerufen. Deshalb kann man sich so gut daran erinnern.



ich meinte mit _live_bildern nicht, dass jeder das ganze auch wirklich live genau zum "tat"zeitpunkt gesehen haben müsste- ein paar stunden später genügt ja auch noch.
würden keine dermassen spektakulären bilder existieren -und da bin ich sicher- hätte sich der 9/11 nie und nimmer dermassen in unser aller gedächtnis eingebrannt.

ein schnöder zeitungsartikel oder vielleicht ein nur aus worten bestehender bericht, hätte auf keinen fall diese wirkung gehabt.


----------



## Marbod (11. September 2007)

NeoTrace1980 am 11.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube immer noch daran das der Busch was damit zu tun hatte, es gibt einfach so viele Fakten, die man aber als Außenstehender leider nicht nachprüfen kann.



Wenn man die Aussagen nicht nachprüfen kann, sind es keine Fakten sondern Behauptungen... und gerade weil die meisten Vertreter der selbsternannten "9/11-Wahrheitsbewegung" sehr unwissenschaftlich auf einem BILD-Niveau argumentieren, kann ich deren Meinungen nur schwer unterstützen.

Ansonsten muss auch ich mich gegen die hier oftmals verlautete anti-Bush bis anti-amerikanische Mentalität aussprechen. Auch wenn ich Krieg prinzipiell ablehne, so ist dieser Pazifismus dennoch nichts wohinter man sich verstecken darf. Wenn Menschen unter unemanzipatorischen Regimes wie dem Taliban-Regime oder der Diktatorenclique um Hussein leiden, dann seh ich die notfalls gewaltsame Absetzung dieser Regimes als höchst gerechtfertigt an. Natürlich ist der damit exportierte "American Way of Life" sicher nicht die finale Lösung aller Probleme dieser Menschen, aber es ist immernoch ein besserer Weg als der unter den islamistischen Regimes, die bekanntlich unverhohlen sexistische und antisemitische Positionen verkünden und ihre Bevölkerung durch eine religiöse Verblendung (bzw. sogar geschickte Fehlinterpretationen des Islam) unmündig und unter Kontrolle halten (und Kritiker einfach foltern und auslöschen). Krieg ist zwar schlecht, aber manchmal der einzige Pfad zur Lösung (oder hättet ihr z.B. das NS-Regime bestehen lassen anstatt es mittels eines Krieges, der ja bekanntermaßen viele Opfer forderte, auszulöschen?).
Zudem ist die Haltung der USA zu islamistischen Ländern vor allem aus ihrer Geschichte heraus zu begründen. Wer die Geschichte der USA, der ersten demokratischen Nation die zudem auf sehr fortschrittlichen Grundwerten (die natürlich leider nicht immer eingehalten werden) gegründet wurde, kennt, der sollte die Handlungen Amerikas verstehen können. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass diese Handlungen automatisch gut sind, aber sie sind meiner Meinung nach (vor allem wenn man amerikanische Grundprinzipien wie das "Manifest Destiny" betrachtet) definitiv nachvollziehbar.


----------



## lukizatrus (11. September 2007)

Ich weiß es noch ganz genau: Ich war an dem Tag schon ziemlich früh im Kino (damals war ich ja noch klein, da musste man früh in die Filme   ) und zwar in "Der Schuh des Manitu". Total fröhlich und Witze reißend kam ich nach Hause, wo ich dann meine Mutter uznd meinen Bruder vor dem Fernseher vorfand...
Das hatte dann doch etwas sehr paradoxes! Die gute Stimmung und dann *bamm* dieser Schock...


----------



## Boesor (11. September 2007)

Ich war auf der A1 Dortmund Richtung Münster unterwegs.
WDR2 meldete das WTC würde brennen, vermutlich durch *Malerarbeiten* an der Fassade.
Der Crash des zweiten Flugzeugs war dann nahezu live auf dem Sender.
Da bin ich erstmal aufn Parkplatz gefahren...


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. September 2007)

NeoTrace1980 am 11.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt kommt wieder so ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.   
Du denkst wohl auch die Mondlandung ist in einem Filmstudio gedreht worden. 
Absolut lächerlich. 
Aber genau das mein ich. Wenn so einer unser Land verteidigen müsste.   . Bitte nicht. Am besten  wäre, dass ein naher Verwanter von dir bei einem Attentat auf den Frankfurter Flughafen . . .etc stirbt oder du selbst dabei schwer verletzt wirst. Möchte DEINE Reaktion sehen, wenn sich eine islamistische Terrorgruppe als Attentäter herrausstellt.

In diesem Sinne. . . R.I.P.


----------



## Paper2k7 (11. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eure Eltern, Geschwister, Frauen. . . sterben, dann schreit ihr doch nach Vergeltung. Also, paper2k7, woj und ganz besonders freyr963. . .
> Ich denke ihr solltet nochmal überdenken was ihr da gesagt habt!



und was machst du,wenn von dir angehörige durch eine us-rakete getötet oder verletzt werden,weil sie ausversehen nicht das gewünschte ziel getroffen hat?schwache argumentation deinerseits!
ich brauch nicht drueber nachdenken,da der irak zu der zeit null und garnix mit bin laden zu tun hatte.... der krieg im irak ist lediglich die begleichung einer offenen rechnung gewesen...was der vater nicht schafft,muss der sohn vollenden! bevor du mich hier als antiamerikaner hinstellst...das bin ich bei weitem nicht... aber was die sogenannte amerikanische regierung im namen gottes (wortwoertlich herr bush) abzieht, grenzt genauso an terrorismus, was heutzutage mit autobomben die terrorzellen machen....
vielleicht solltest du mal nachdenken,was du schreibst,bevor du andere menschen beleidigst... waerste an dem tag mal doch lieber in die schule gegangen   

bush hat diese welt in keinster weise friedlicher gemacht...GANZ IM GEGENTEIL!!!! der muss einfach weg (zum glueck isser ja bald weg!)

ich kann nur hoffen,dass die zukünftige us-regierung aus den fehlern der vorherigen gelernt hat und es besser machen wird...auch wenn mir da bei den amerikanischen ideologien zweifel kommen....

deinen comments entnehmen ich auch eine leicht faschistische ader! mach dir da mal gedanken drueber... die buerger des iraks sind auch menschen... oder sind amerikaner die ueberrasse?? wohl kaum!!!!

ich bleib dabei F*** BUSH!!!!!

p.s.: kriege beginnen immer mit luegen!!! mach dir da mal gedanken drueber!


----------



## halbleben (11. September 2007)

Ich war damals in der sechsten Klasse und auf ruderfahrt irgendwo an nem riesen See... Als das dann im TV kam saßen wir dann alle total angespannt und entsetzt vor dem Fernseher und haben überhaupt nicht mehr ans Rumalbern gedacht!


----------



## BlaBlam (11. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt wieder so ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.
> Du denkst wohl auch die Mondlandung ist in einem Filmstudio gedreht worden.
> Absolut lächerlich.
> Aber genau das mein ich. Wenn so einer unser Land verteidigen müsste.   . Bitte nicht. Am besten  wäre, dass ein naher Verwanter von dir bei einem Attentat auf den Frankfurter Flughafen . . .etc stirbt oder du selbst dabei schwer verletzt wirst. Möchte DEINE Reaktion sehen, wenn sich eine islamistische Terrorgruppe als Attentäter herrausstellt.
> ...



es ist völlig wurst, wer nen anschlag verübt - solche leute gehören nach bestehenden gesetzen behandelt, denn es sind nichts weiter als gewöhnliche verbrecher. terroristen gibt es nur in den köpfen der menschen, wenn diese sich von ihnen "terrorisiert" fühlen. das beste mittel gegen terrorismus ist, sich nicht davon beeindrucken zu lassen

back2topic: ich war in der schule und mich hat das alles in den medien kaum interessiert... war für mich nur eine weitere wahnsinnstat, wie sie(wenn auch in anderen maßstäben) fast täglich statt findet. nur hatte dieses ereignis leider viel weit reichendere konsequenzen...


----------



## Paper2k7 (11. September 2007)

Marbod am 11.09.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Menschen unter unemanzipatorischen Regimes wie dem Taliban-Regime oder der Diktatorenclique um Hussein leiden, dann seh ich die notfalls gewaltsame Absetzung dieser Regimes als höchst gerechtfertigt an.



wer gibt amerika das recht,sich ueber uno-mandate und den rest der welt hinwegzusetzen?!!!

ich sags gerne nochmal...der krieg im irak ist lediglich aus verletztem stolz angezettelt woren....was der vater nicht schafft,muss der sohn vollenden...

fuer die,die juenger sind... george bush senior hattr schonmal versucht saddam hussein zu stuerzen.... ohne erfolg!
diese rechnung musste noch beglichen werden.....


----------



## Poennich (11. September 2007)

Ich war 2001 noch in der Grundschule und 8 Jahre alt. Schule war schon aus, ich saß am Fernsehr. Plötzlich kam diese Meldung. Ich konnte damals nicht viel damit anfangen und haben mir von die ganze Zeit diese Sendung angesehen. Heute finde ich es schockierend wie so etwas nur passieren konnte.


----------



## LordMclane (11. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 11.09.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte mit _live_bildern nicht, dass jeder das ganze auch wirklich live genau zum "tat"zeitpunkt gesehen haben müsste- ein paar stunden später genügt ja auch noch.
> würden keine dermassen spektakulären bilder existieren -und da bin ich sicher- hätte sich der 9/11 nie und nimmer dermassen in unser aller gedächtnis eingebrannt.
> 
> ein schnöder zeitungsartikel oder vielleicht ein nur aus worten bestehender bericht, hätte auf keinen fall diese wirkung gehabt.



Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass ich _gar keine_ Bilder hatte, sondern nur das Radio. Und trotzdem bleibt der Anschlag für mich unvergesslich. Warum? Weil allein der Versuch, sich New York ohne diese Türme vorzustellen ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit war. Die gehörten einfach dazu wie der Käse auf den Cheeseburger. Selbst heute noch stelle ich mir NY immer noch mit dem World Trade Center vor, so wie es vor dem Anschlag stand. Und wenn ich heute Bilder von NY sehe, dann muss ich immer zweimal hinschauen, um zu erkennen, dass es NY ist. Denn irgendwas fehlt da.

Das WTC war ein unglaublich starkes (wenn auch vielerorts unbewusstes) Symbol. Genau deshalb war es auch so ein gutes Ziel für die Terroristen. Ein Anschlag auf z.B. das Pentagon allein hätte niemals so sehr die Welt erschüttert.

Die Live-Bilder trugen sicher dazu bei, waren aber imho nicht der Hauptgrund, warum wir uns heute noch so gut daran erinnern können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich war da grad zu Hause und hab geschlafen, als plötzlich mein Handy ging und mir jemand eine SMS schickte und fragte, ob ich denn schon wüsste was geschehen sei usw. und ich doch mal den Fernseher anmachen soll. Ich dachte erst, dass er mich auf den Arm nehmen will, aber als ich dann den Fernseher einschaltete sah ich schon was geschehen war. Wirklich eine schlimme Sache


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. September 2007)

Paper2k7 am 11.09.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied besteht darin, das die USA Deutschland nicht als Ziel hat. 
Islamisten schon. Und übrigends hat der Iraq sehr wohl etwas mit Terrorismus zu tun. Vielleicht haben die USA auch noch andere Gründe, aber wenn schon. Lieber pumpen die Amerikaner das Öl anstatt ein völlig verrückter Diktator, der damit Waffen etc herstellt um damit sein Volk zu unterdrücken. 
Außerdem verurteile ich die Islamisten, nicht die Bürger Iraqs. 




> deinen comments entnehmen ich auch eine leicht faschistische ader!



Ich bitte dich. . . wenn du das so siehst sind 291 Millionen Menschen (Einwohnerzahl der USA) Faschisten. 



> aber was die sogenannte amerikanische regierung im namen gottes (wortwoertlich herr bush) abzieht, grenzt genauso an terrorismus, was heutzutage mit autobomben die terrorzellen machen



Und wenn du dich entscheiden müsstest. . . 

Gott oder Allah. . .???


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 11.09.2007 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha. . .
BlaBlam chillt also, wenn neben ihm eine Autobombe hochgeht!  :-o 



> terroristen gibt es nur in den köpfen der menschen, wenn diese sich von ihnen "terrorisiert" fühlen.



LoL. . .
4 Mrd. Menschen fühlen sich von Bin Laden bedroht, also nach deiner Aussage kann er als "Terrorist" eingestuft werde. 
Das gleiche gilt für sämtliche Islamisten, was deine Aussage völlig sinnfrei macht, da sie auch ohne deinen Geniestreich bereits "Terroristen" sind!


----------



## wOJ (11. September 2007)

Paper2k7 am 11.09.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Marbod am 11.09.2007 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anscheinend weißt *du* nicht besonders viel über die Operation Desert Storm.
Der Krieg begann nach dem Einfallen des Iraks in Kuwait und nicht aus dem Vorhaben Saddam zu stürzen. Die Irakis erlitten hohe Verluste und von "Erfolglosigkeit" kann nicht die Rede sein. Das Ziel des Einsatzes war ledeglich die befreiung Kuwaits welches im Begriff war vom Irak annektiert zu werden.


----------



## BiJay (11. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt wieder so ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.
> Du denkst wohl auch die Mondlandung ist in einem Filmstudio gedreht worden.
> Absolut lächerlich.
> Aber genau das mein ich. Wenn so einer unser Land verteidigen müsste.   . Bitte nicht. Am besten  wäre, dass ein naher Verwanter von dir bei einem Attentat auf den Frankfurter Flughafen . . .etc stirbt oder du selbst dabei schwer verletzt wirst. Möchte DEINE Reaktion sehen, wenn sich eine islamistische Terrorgruppe als Attentäter herrausstellt.
> ...



Du bist ganz schön offensiv und auch beleidigend, es wäre schön wenn wir sachlich diskutieren könnten.

Von mir aus nenn mich Verschwörungstheoretiker, für mich ist es nur die Wahrheit, die auf Fakten beruht. Es gibt auch Tausend Seiten im Netz, Videos und Bilder zu dem Thema, die dafür sprechen. Und eine handvoll, die dagegen sprechen. Wer sich mal intensiv mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, wird feststellen, dass da etwas gehöriges faul ist. Und die meisten hier haben sich nicht damit auseinandergesetzt, die Medien favorisieren ja auch nur die eine Seite (besonders in den USA).

Der Terror bringt uns noch den Untergang, es ist aber nicht der Terror selber, sondern diejenigen, die den Terror zu ernst nehmen! Gute Nacht!


----------



## shimmyrot (11. September 2007)

Gerade für das schnelle Einstürzen gibt es doch einen Grund: der fehlende "Feuerschaum" auf den Metallträgern. Kam letztens erst im Fernsehen, in beiden Türmen wurden da erhebliche Mängel festgestellt und zufälligerweise hat Turm 1, der fast doppelt so viel Schaum auf seinen Trägern hatte auch fast doppelt so lange durchgehalten. 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein überzeugendes Argument gehört.


----------



## Boesor (11. September 2007)

BiJay am 11.09.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus nenn mich Verschwörungstheoretiker, für mich ist es nur die Wahrheit, die auf Fakten beruht. Es gibt auch Tausend Seiten im Netz, Videos und Bilder zu dem Thema, die dafür sprechen. Und eine handvoll, die dagegen sprechen.



Och nöö, nicht schon wieder.
Ja, die Amis haben die Türme selbst hochgejagt, schon klar...
Blöd nur das sämtliche dieser total seriösen Seiten im Internet nur Vermutungen bringen, die alle recht logisch widerlegt werden können (und hier im Forum auch schon wurden)


----------



## Boesor (11. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eure Eltern, Geschwister, Frauen. . . sterben, dann schreit ihr doch nach Vergeltung. Also, paper2k7, woj und ganz besonders freyr963. . .
> Ich denke ihr solltet nochmal überdenken was ihr da gesagt habt!



Zum Glück hat Bush durch den krieg im Irak ja die Gefahren des terrorismus beseitigt und die Verantwortlichen des 11.9 zur Rechenschaft gezogen, ein voller Erfolg würde ich sagen...oder doch nicht.


----------



## wOJ (11. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war zuhause und hab alles live gesehen(ich bin gar nicht mehr in die Schule gegangen), auch den Einschlag des 2ten Flugzeuges. War schon krass, da werden die Türme gefilmt und auf einmal kommt aus dem Bildschirmrand hoch eins hergeschossen. Ich konnts erst gar nicht fassen!
> 
> R.I.P for all victims of the 9/11
> 
> ...


Auf welche meiner Aussagen beziehst du dich? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern etwas contra deiner Ideologie verfasst zu haben. Doch falls du meine Antwort auf feyr963's comment meinst, der Smiley drückt die Ironie ziehmlich gut aus.


----------



## BiJay (11. September 2007)

Boesor am 11.09.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Och nöö, nicht schon wieder.
> Ja, die Amis haben die Türme selbst hochgejagt, schon klar...
> Blöd nur das sämtliche dieser total seriösen Seiten im Internet nur Vermutungen bringen, die alle recht logisch widerlegt werden können (und hier im Forum auch schon wurden)



Hast du dir mal Filme darüber angesehen? Zum Beispiel vom "Anschlag" auf das Pentagon, wo vom Terrorflieger nur ich glaub es war ein Triebwerk übrig war und sonst nix. Das Flugzeug (es war ein Passagierflugzeug, nicht so ein kleiner Doppeldecker) hat ein Loch hinterlassen, das vielleicht die Größe deines Wohnzimmers hat. Glaubst du nicht, dass da vielleicht irgendetwas faul ist?
Und vom Flugzeug, dass irgendwo abgestürzt war, hat man nie Leichen oder Wrackteile gefunden. Das WTC fiel mit Fallgeschwindigkeit und ist das erste Stahlgebäude, dass nach einem Brand einstürzte. Es gibt Tonaufnahmen und Zeugenaussagen, die von mehreren Explosionen berichten, die vor dem Einsturz passierten. Es wurden Ausweise der Terroristen am Ground Zero gefunden - komischer Weise lebten davon noch welche. Ich könnte jetzt ewig weiter davon reden, aber scheinbar juckt es hier eh niemanden. Eigentlich wollte ich deswegen auch gar nicht damit anfangen, aber wenn man mir schon so provozierend ankommt. :/

Es kann sich ja jeder seine Meinung bilden, aber dann lasst mir auch meine. Vielleicht sind ja alles nur Lügen und es gibt für alles eine Erklärung, aber aus meiner Sicht sieht es eben anders aus.


----------



## TBrain (11. September 2007)

BiJay am 11.09.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dir mal Filme darüber angesehen? Zum Beispiel vom "Anschlag" auf das Pentagon, wo vom Terrorflieger nur ich glaub es war ein Triebwerk übrig war und sonst nix. Das Flugzeug (es war ein Passagierflugzeug, nicht so ein kleiner Doppeldecker) hat ein Loch hinterlassen, das vielleicht die Größe deines Wohnzimmers hat. Glaubst du nicht, dass da vielleicht irgendetwas faul ist?



http://www.werboom.de/vt/html/loose_change2.html

Das solltem man unbedingt im Zusammenhang mit "diesem Film" mal mit lesen.  

edit: das beschreibt die Hobby-Aufklärer im Internet ganz gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in groß:
http://www.werboom.de/vt/html/morons.html


----------



## HanFred (11. September 2007)

BiJay am 11.09.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dir mal Filme darüber angesehen? Zum Beispiel vom "Anschlag" auf das Pentagon, wo vom Terrorflieger nur ich glaub es war ein Triebwerk übrig war und sonst nix. Das Flugzeug (es war ein Passagierflugzeug, nicht so ein kleiner Doppeldecker) hat ein Loch hinterlassen, das vielleicht die Größe deines Wohnzimmers hat. Glaubst du nicht, dass da vielleicht irgendetwas faul ist?


beantwortet DAS deine frage?


----------



## orca26 (11. September 2007)

Glaubt mir,die die gegen den Irak Krieg sind und all das ganze Volk welches heute der Masse nachlabert von wegen Bäh Bush! und so ein geistiger Dünnschiss.... Da hat wOJ recht wenn die Mufties erstmal hier sind mit der Kalashi in der Hand.... ihr seid die ersten die nach nem Gegenschlag schreien.
Ok,man muss nicht erst mit Waffengewalt gegen die Typen vorgehen: Unsere eigene Kultur ein wenig hochhalten würde schon helfen....


----------



## Boesor (11. September 2007)

BiJay am 11.09.2007 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.09.2007 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier wirst du auf beinahe alle deine mysteriösen fragen Antworten finden, in der Regel sehr viel fundierter belegt als alle Vt´s

http://www.werboom.de/vt/index.html


----------



## Paper2k7 (11. September 2007)

wOJ am 11.09.2007 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend weißt *du* nicht besonders viel über die Operation Desert Storm.
> Der Krieg begann nach dem Einfallen des Iraks in Kuwait und nicht aus dem Vorhaben Saddam zu stürzen. Die Irakis erlitten hohe Verluste und von "Erfolglosigkeit" kann nicht die Rede sein. Das Ziel des Einsatzes war ledeglich die befreiung Kuwaits welches im Begriff war vom Irak annektiert zu werden.




habe ich nie behauptet...wer lesen kann,ist klar im vorteil... und glaub mir... ich weiss ne ganze menge ueber desert storm.... aber dennoch war das damalige ziel saddam zu stuerzen.... das einfallen in kuwait war nur der ausloeser!


----------



## wOJ (12. September 2007)

Paper2k7 am 11.09.2007 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 11.09.2007 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich denke schon das ich dazu fähig bin zu lesen. Nur wieso hätte Bush Senior die ganze Sache abgeblasen wenn er die besten Voraussetzungen hatte, Saddam zu stürzen? Es ist ja nicht so das die Irakische Armee den Amis etwas engegenzusetzen hatte. Auf jeden Fall glaube ich das dieser Konflikt mit dem Islam, der sich nach dem Kalten Krieg kristallisierte, nicht einen primären Grund hat. Einerseits geht es um Macht, Öl und vieleicht das prinzipielle Verlangen der USA einen Feind zu haben, doch da beste Werkzeug ein Volk zu mobilisieren ist die Religion. Geschichte wiederholt sich bekanntlich und man kann einige Parallelen zu den Kreuzzügen erkennen.
Auf beiden Seiten wird die Religion als zentraler Aspekt gesehen. Zwar sieht man das beim Islam viel deutlicher doch die Amerikaner sind in dem Punkt teilweise gleichauf. Es ist zwar wahr, dass Bush/Amerika viele Leben auf dem Gewissen hat (auch viele Unschuldige), doch ist es ja gerade die Taktik der "Terroristen" sich die Bevölkerung als Schild zu nutzen. Leidergottes lassen sich dadurch Verluste an der Zivilbevölkerung nur schwer vermeiden und auch das Aufspüren derjenigen ist alles andere als leicht. Tatsache ist auch das die Islamische Bevölkerung oftmals mit den radikalen Islamisten sympathisiert. Sogar in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es Moslems die eine Anti 
Amerika Einstellung haben. Dies wäre eigentlich ja nicht so schlimm wenn sie nicht auch noch diese strikte Ablehnung dem Christentum und Judentum aufwiesen. Ich kann mich noch gut an den Kommentar eines Klassenkameraden erinnern, den er anlässlich zum beginn des Irakkriegs äußerte. Mehr als Kopfschütteln hatte ich in dem Moment nicht für ihn übrig.
Auch die oft geforderte Toleranz, Moslems gegenüber muss wenn sie funktionieren soll auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen. Hier in Deutschland können Moslems ihren glauben ungehindert ausüben doch soll das mal einer in ihren Ländern als Christ versuchen...


----------



## Kreon (12. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 11.09.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> . Im Nachhinein ziemlich doof, da die ersten Anschläge ja nicht im Was-weiß-ich-wievielten-Stock stattfanden. Ich konnte das Ganze aber nur kurz sehen, da ich wenig später zur Fahrschule musste.



Ich habe gerade meine praktische Führerscheinprüfung gemacht, als die Meldung übers Radio kam. Weder mein Fahrlehrer noch der Prüfer haben darauf reagiert. Und als ich daheim war, habe ich erstmal den Fernseher angemacht, weil ich es für nen schlechten Witz vom Radio gehalten habe.
War dann übrigens aber doch keiner


----------



## Raven145 (12. September 2007)

*AW:*

ich weiß es auch noch ganz genau, 
ich hab tony hawks pro skater 2 gespielt in der stadt new york ( im spiel )
.. wie war das gleich, nach wieviel jahren muss der cia alle informationen rausrücken, die sie haben? dann erfahren wir vielleicht in 20jahren mal die wahrheit


----------



## Cornholio04 (12. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hatte damals meinen ersten Schultag an der FOS, war dementsprechend früh wieder zuhause. Hab nen Kumpel angerufen und haben uns mit netter musikalischer Begleitung vom Chief die Birne weggeraucht! xD

Auf einmal sticht mein Bruder herein und labert was von: "Mach den Fernseher an... Flugzeug im WTC... evtl terroranschlag!" Ich mach die glotze an und muss erst mal suchen bis wir was finden. Da brennt doch dann echt ein Turm vom WTC! Dem umständen entsprechend unsere Reaktion: "Boah... krass!" ^^
Naja dann haben wir uns das natürlich Stundenlang reingezogen und alles live gesehen, von ersten Vermutungen dass es ein Anschlag is, über zweiten Einschlag des nächsten Fliegers bis zum einkrachen der Türme und folgendem Totgerede im TV! 
Davon dann wieder zu tode gelangweilt der (unmögliche) Versuch was normales in der Glotze zu finden... ha ha!

Warn echter Schock damals, zugegeben! Zeigte einfach wie verletzlich unsere westliche Welt doch is. Aber mal ehrlich wer ein bisschen Grips hat denkt dann auch wieder an die Hunderttausende die täglich in Afrika, Asien und sonstwo in der dritten Welt verhungern an AIDS verrecken oder durch Bürgerkriege oder mieße Diktatorenschweine sterben. Und wer redet darüber, wer macht nen Monsteraufstand??? Niemand! Es leben die USA, drei mal Hoch! ^^ Medienversklavtes Volk! Meine Meinung. Und mal ehrlich da steckt keine Verschwörung dahinter, wenn doch weden wir es nie erfahren und Bush ist und bleibt ein Arschloch von Politikmarionette. 

Also, auch meinen senf dazu abgegeben. Wers ganz liest: Glückwunsch!
Ich freu mich auf eure Reaktionen... lol


----------



## Belathan (12. September 2007)

*AW:*

Ich war damals nachmittags beim Schwimmtraining, und habe nur auf der Fahrt aus dem Radio was wahrgenommen. Allerdings kannte ich die Gebäude mit meinen damaligen elf Jahren nicht, weshalb mir erst abends, vor dem Fernseher, klar wurde, was da passierte. Da war dann auch Familienfernsehen angesagt. Wir saßen alle vor dem Fernseher und haben durchgezappt und geguckt, wer neue Informationen brachte. Damals hatten ja alle Sender über das gleiche berichtet.
Habe mich auch aufgeregt, dass meine Sendung damals nicht gesendet wurde, aber im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass ich mich deshalb jetzt ein bisschen schäme.


----------



## Kreon (12. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Belathan am 12.09.2007 07:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich auch aufgeregt, dass meine Sendung damals nicht gesendet wurde, aber im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass ich mich deshalb jetzt ein bisschen schäme.



Ja, ja, zwei Wochen kein TvTotal, das war ne schöne Zeit


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (12. September 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Kreon am 12.09.2007 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Belathan am 12.09.2007 07:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja als es wieder losging sagte Raab sowas wie:

"Unsere Aufgabe ist es Sie zu unterhalten... blablubb"
Bis dahin dachte Ich deren primäre Aufgabe bestehe darin Leute zu verarschen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (12. September 2007)

Boesor am 11.09.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> BiJay am 11.09.2007 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Internet ist eben die primäre Brutstätte für Verschwörer und andere komische Figuren. Bestes Beispiel ist doch dieser 23 Jahre alte Typ, der diesen 9/11 Film gemacht, und ins Internet gestellt hat (Loose Change). So ein kleiner Pimp dreht ohne richtiges Wissen einen Film, hat keine Ahnung von Statik, Brandschutzbestimmungen und Feuerwirkung, verseucht dann aber mit so einem Machwerk das Internet, und beleidigt damit fast noch die Opfer des Anschlages mit seinen schlicht debilen Theorien. 

Gestern gab es auf ZDF übrigens auch eine Verschwörungsdokumentation zum Thema. Das Fanfilmchen wurde da ebenfalls recht schnell zerpflückt, und es wurden neue Bilder gezeigt, z.B. die verbrannten Flugbegleiterleichen aus dem Flugzeug, das in das Pentagon gekracht ist. Auf die Fehler bei der Brandschutzisolierung der Türme wurde ebenfalls eingegangen. Ich für meinen Teil traue bei solchen Fragen eher promovierten Doktoren, Professoren, Brandschutzexperten und Augenzeugen - aus unterschiedlichen Ländern....aber vielleicht waren auch die alle von Bush geschmiert und bedroht...    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Fimbul (12. September 2007)

R70-C2D73-86MGS am 11.09.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung zum 11. September:
> 
> 
> -Bin Laden lebt immernoch (dieser Umstand lässt eigentlich alle Verschwörungstheorien zum 11.9 lächerlich erscheinen , denn wie soll die Regierung/Geheimdienste und wer auch immer in diesen Verschwörungstheorien erwähnt wird die ganze Welt verarschen können.... aber zu unfähig/dämlich sein um einen Man zu verhaften der aussieht wie ein afghanischer Bauer???*g*)



Ohne auf Verschwörungstheorien näher eingehen zu wollen, ist Dein Argument insich unlogisch.
Solange dieser "afghanische Bauer" rumrennt, kann man so ziemlich alles rechtfertigen weil "er ja immer noch da draußen ist und die Welt bedroht"
Vom Überwachungsstaat bis zum Krieg, läßt sich vorm eigenen Volk so ziemlich alles begründen, wenn man das Gefühl der allgegenwärtigen Gefahr schürt.



> -Ich wundere mich seitdem wie viel Geld der amerikanische Staat haben muss, so viel wie die für den Krieg ausgeben
> 
> Vergleich:
> >Kosten für 5 Gebäude die am Ground Zero errichtet werden (anstelle des WTC): 6,3 Mrd. US-$
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man sich etwas mit Wirtschaft und Finanztheorie beschäftigen. Dann funktioniert die Welt nämlich nicht mehr ganz so eindimensional.
Ich weiß, das ist ein Thema, daß viele langweilig und "sowieso zu kompliziert" finden. Genau deshalb funktioniert das aber auch. 
Um das wirklich zu verstehen, muß man erstmal die Funktionsweise von "Geld" allgemein verstehen.

Das laß ich jetzt. Ich versuchs mal so einfach wie möglich zu erklären, wie das rennt.

Die USA finanzieren ihren Dollar (und somit die Staatsausgaben) nach einem sehr simplen System. 
Die (übrigens private) FED darf soviel Geld drucken wie sie will. (Nicht umsonst wird seit 2006 die Geldmenge M3 nicht mehr veröffentlicht)
Für diese Erlaubnis leiht sie dem Staat frisches Geld für moderate Zinsen. 
Die USA können durch diese "Gelddruckmaschine im Keller" soviel Kohle auf den Markt werfen wie sie wollen. (mit dem Damoklesschwert der Inflation)
Der Staat importiert nun für endlos vorhandenes "wertloses Papiergeld" realen Gegenwert (Waren, Rohstoffe,...). 
Die USA können also defacto nicht pleite gehen, weil sie trotz enormer Schulden immer genug "Bargeld" haben, daß ihnen andere abnehmen.

Klingt komisch, ist auch so. 
Warum funktioniert das?

Der Dollar war lange durch Gold gedeckt. Damals bekamen andere Staaten für ihre Produkte also Papiergeld, daß sie im Notfall gegen Gold (=realer Wert) eintauschen konnten. (Papiergeld war ja historisch nie etwas anderes, als eine Art Schuldschein)
Ein fairer Tausch realer Ware gegen ein Papier, das reale Ware verspricht.
Soweit so gut. 
Der Haken: Die USA haben in den 70ern die Golddeckung aufgehoben. "Komischerweise" hat das aber niemanden interessiert, und man hat weiter realen Wert gegen, nun ungedecktes, Papiergeld in die USA geliefert.
"Komischerweise" aber nur, wenn man nicht bedenkt, daß die gesamte Ölbörse in Dollar abgewickelt wird. Die Staaten waren also gezwungen, weiterhin gegen ungedeckte Dollar Waren zu liefern, da sie nur mit Dollar Öl kaufen konnten.
Womit wir bei Deinem nächsten Argument wären:



> -der Irak stellt momentan ein größerer Risiko dar als vor dem 11.9



Ja, ein größeres Risiko für die "Sicherheit vor Terroristen". (Nebenbei: Wie oben gesagt, je weniger Sicherheit, desto mehr lassen sich die Leute "zu ihrem Schutz" gefallen)
Die "Sicherheit vor Terroristen" war nur nie ein echtes Thema für den Kriegsgrund.

Im Gegenteil, die Gefahr war nocht viel größer, als ein paar "Bauern mit Sprengstoffgürteln". Der Irak stellte ein enormes Risiko für das Überleben der gesamten USA dar.

Warum? 
Der Irak war Vorreiter einer eigenen Ölbörse im Nahen Osten, die mittels Euro abgerechnet werden sollte. 
In dem Moment wo ein Großteil des Ölhandels in Euro (oder einer anderen Währung) abgerechnet wird, braucht "keine Sau" mehr den Dollar. Das, vom Ausland finanzierte, Wirtschaftssystem der USA würde  den Bach runtergehen.

Übrigens auch der Iran plant dies seit einiger Zeit. Welch Wunder, daß wir jetzt einen weiteren Schurkenstaat da unten haben.
Und da überrascht es wenig, daß sich der Ton zw. den USA und Rußland wieder verschärft hat, wenn man weiß, daß es inzw. eine russische Ölbörse gibt, die in Rubel abgewickelt wird.

"Geld regiert die Welt." oder "Money makes the world go round"
So einfach ist es.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2007)

Fimbul am 12.09.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die (übrigens private) FED



die fed besteht zwar aus privatbanken, wird aber mitnichten von diesen kontrolliert.
die zur entscheidung befugten gremien werden grösstenteils ausschliesslich durch staatliche stellen (ua den präsidenten selbst) besetzt.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2007)

Sehr sehr interessante Ausführung, finde ich in vielen Punkten nachvollziehbar. Darf ich fragen woher du dieses Wissen hast?( soll jetzt keine Unterstellung oder Ähnliches sei, nur reines Interesse  )
Hier zu wäre noch eine kleine inhaltliche Veränderung angebracht 


> "Money makes the world go round"



Korrektur: "Money makes the World go down"

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## BlaBlam (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. . .
> BlaBlam chillt also, wenn neben ihm eine Autobombe hochgeht!  :-o



du bist in deiner interpretation der aussagen anderer leute wohl ziemlich knausrig... chillst du, wenn deiner oma die handtasche geklaut wird? deiner kleiner bruder in der schule von irgendwem eins auf die fresse bekommt? du beim überqueren der straße von einem raser beinahe überfahren wirst? bestimmt nicht. aber das ist kein grund von da an ein leben in angst zu führen und alle gewohnheiten über den haufen zu werfen, um sich selbst in sicherheit zu wiegen.  eine autobombe ist zwar ein anderer maßstab, aber es gibt auch dafür bereits gesetze, die anwendung finden können... absolute sicherheit gibt es nicht und es darf sie auch auf kosten grundlegender freiheitsrechte nicht geben...



			
				Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> LoL. . .
> 4 Mrd. Menschen fühlen sich von Bin Laden bedroht, also nach deiner Aussage kann er als "Terrorist" eingestuft werde.
> Das gleiche gilt für sämtliche Islamisten, was deine Aussage völlig sinnfrei macht, da sie auch ohne deinen Geniestreich bereits "Terroristen" sind!



mhh... ich fühle mich von Schäuble bedroht, weil er mir meine grundrechte nehmen will. ist er deshalb ein terrorist? nein! denn terror ist ein sehr individueller begriff, für den es nirgends eine einheitliche definition gibt. ebenso individuell sind die zustände, ab denen man sich terrorisiert fühlt. und bevor du hier alle islamisten als terroristen hinstellst, solltest du erstmal erklären, was du als islamist verstehst und ab wann man ein terrorist ist. wenn du mal genauer darüber nachdenkst, ist das gar nicht mal so einfach...


----------



## TBrain (12. September 2007)

Fimbul am 12.09.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> (Nicht umsonst wird seit 2006 die Geldmenge M3 nicht mehr veröffentlicht)



Was immer wieder zu Verwirrungen führt. Das bedeutet nicht, dass die FED die die Geldmenge überhaupt nicht mehr überwacht. Sie erhebt lediglich nicht mehr M3. M1 und M2 werden weiterhin erhoben. M3 wird deshalb nicht mehr erfasst, weil die FED ohnehin keinen Einfluss auf den Teil hat, der in M3, aber nicht schon in M2 enthalten ist.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (12. September 2007)

BiJay am 11.09.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zeig mir den Satz in dem ich dich beleidigt habe!



> Der Terror bringt uns noch den Untergang, es ist aber nicht der Terror selber, sondern diejenigen, die den Terror zu ernst nehmen! Gute Nacht!



Jeder sollte Terror ernst nehmen, auch du!


----------



## Boesor (12. September 2007)

Bonkic am 12.09.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Fimbul am 12.09.2007 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch schon mehrfach versucht diesen Blödsinn von wg Dollar = privateigentum der Banken aus der Welt zu schaffen, ich hoffe du hast mehr Erfolg.


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 12.09.2007 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> und bevor du hier alle islamisten als terroristen hinstellst, solltest du erstmal erklären, was du als islamist verstehst und ab wann man ein terrorist ist.


islamismus bedeutet islamischen fundementalismus.
ich halte nichts von fundamentalistischen religionsanhängern, egal welcher religionsgruppe sie angehören.
aber sicherlich sind nicht alle islamisten terroristen.


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder sollte Terror ernst nehmen, auch du!


ernstnehmen vielleicht ja. deswegen sein leben ändern? sicher nicht, dann hat der terrorismus nämlich alles erreicht, was er jemals erreichen kann.


----------



## Fimbul (12. September 2007)

DaStash am 12.09.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr sehr interessante Ausführung, finde ich in vielen Punkten nachvollziehbar. Darf ich fragen woher du dieses Wissen hast?( soll jetzt keine Unterstellung oder Ähnliches sei, nur reines Interesse  )
> Hier zu wäre noch eine kleine inhaltliche Veränderung angebracht
> 
> 
> ...



Welches "Wissen" genau meinst Du? Die einzelnen Punkte (speziell zum Thema Währungen, Inflation, Golddeckung,..) können ansich überall offiziell nachgelesen werden. Die Zusammenhänge ebenfalls, bzw. kann man sich vieles erklären, wenn man einfach 1+1 zusammenzählt.
Da muß man nix groß lernen. Man braucht halt ein bissl Grundwissen über die Entstehung und Funktionsweise von "Geld". Der Rest ist Interesse und "aufmerksam durch die Welt laufen".

Ich studiere, allerdings eher nebenbei, BWL, arbeite (noch) in der Wirtschaftstreuhandskanzlei meines Vaters und war 5 Jahre in der Politik (Schwerpunkt Finanzen), wodurch man auch entsprechende Kontakte knüpft.
Mein Vater ist seit 20 Jahren als Abgeordneter in der Politik, und dadurch wächst man natürlich auch einfach mit einem verstärkten Interesse in diesem Bereich auf.
Weiters beschäftige ich mich seit 1,5 Jahren (seit mir die Bank mal richtig reingeschissen hat) mit "Geld" ansich, Finanzmärkten und Börsenhandel.

Bis auf den letzten Satz, hat eigentlich keine dieser Tätigkeiten unmittelbaren Einfluß auf dieses "Wissen". Es hat in Summe einfach das Interesse geschürt, mal hinter die Kulissen zu blicken bzw. hat es manchen Schritt erleichert.

Ansich ist das alles ein offenes Geheimnis. Unter Wirtschaftsexperten wird eigentlich nur darüber gestritten, ob diese Art des Finanzsystem sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Warum man kaum was darüber hört? Weil sich mit dem Wissen unglaublich viel Geld verdienen läßt.

Zum Thema Irak. Jeder hat irgendwo verstehen können, warum man Afghanistan angreift. Aber kaum ein Mensch hat das mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak tatsächlich geglaubt. Die Erklärungen die dann in den Zeitungen standen, waren für alle auch sehr logisch und nachvollziehbar: "Eh klar. Das Öl".
Ja stimmt schon, aber das "Sichern der Ölreserven für US-Interessen" war halt leider nicht weit genug gedacht von der Presse. 
Es ging darum, den Ölmarkt ansich besser kontrollieren zu können. Die Pipelines waren ein netter Nebeneffekt.


@Bonkic 
Ich weiß. Ändert aber wenig am Zustand. 
Jetzt kann man natürlich auch wieder über die Zuverlässigkeit von Präsidenten und deren Vertrauenspersonen streiten.
Das wäre aber wohl zu wenig greifbar, um darauf basierend zu diskutieren.
Aber entsprechende Klagen über die ev. Verfassungswidrigkeiten in diesem Bereich laufen ja immer wieder.
(U.a. daraus ist ja zB auch der Liberty Dollar entstanden)


----------



## Fimbul (12. September 2007)

Boesor am 12.09.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Dollar = privateigentum der Banken



Das hab ich so nicht behauptet.

Vielleicht allgemein zur Erklärung. Ich kann und will gar nicht auf jeden erwähnten Punkt genauer eingehen. Ich schreibe hier schließlich keine Doktorarbeit o.ä.. 
Es soll lediglich dazu dienen, daß man sich selbst mal mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt, bevor man irgendwelche Hartz4 Vergleiche anstellt. Manche Punkte hab ich einfach nur durch Schlagworte ergänzt um den ungefähren Zusammenhang nachvollziehbarer zu machen.

Zum Thema M3: Darüber kann man denken wie man will. Es geht ja bei der Erhebung nicht nur um "wo kann ich noch Einfluß nehmen", sondern diese Menge dient ja auch de rInformation.


----------



## Boesor (12. September 2007)

Fimbul am 12.09.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 12.09.2007 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war auch gar nicht unbedingt auf dich gemünzt.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (12. September 2007)

wOJ am 11.09.2007 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Also ich persöhnlich pflichte diesem Ereignis keine besonders große Aufmerksamkeit zu."

Bei "Ein Kenner   " stimme ich dir natürlich voll und ganz zu!


----------



## TBrain (12. September 2007)

Fimbul am 12.09.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema M3: Darüber kann man denken wie man will. Es geht ja bei der Erhebung nicht nur um "wo kann ich noch Einfluß nehmen", sondern diese Menge dient ja auch de rInformation.



Richtig, aber...

Du hast das ja in Verbindung mit dem "Geld drucken" der Fed gebracht. Ihre direkten Handlungen schlagen sich in erster Linie bereits in M1 nieder, weshalb es nichts bringen würde nur M3 nicht mehr zu veröffentlichen - in M1 taucht das ja weiterhin auf.

Aber diese Erhebungen der Geldmenge sind ja ohnehin nur Schätzungen und nicht die wirklich korrekte Geldmenge. Aber ja für die Vollständigkeit der Zeitreihen wäre die weitere Veröffentlichung ganz interessant. Aber dafür gibt es jetzt Schätzungen von anderen Institutionen über M3 in den USA. Einfach mal googlen dann findet man auch heute noch M3.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (12. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 12.09.2007 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 11.09.2007 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein! Ich chill nicht wenn besagt Ereignisse vorfallen. Allerdings, wie du in deinem eigen Comment breits erwähnt und somit widersprüchlich machst, ist Terrorismus ein anderer Maßstab und kann im Gegensatz zum Handtaschenraub verhindert werden. 




> aber das ist kein grund von da an ein leben in angst zu führen und alle gewohnheiten über den haufen zu werfen, um sich selbst in sicherheit zu wiegen.  eine autobombe ist zwar ein anderer maßstab, aber es gibt auch dafür bereits gesetze, die anwendung finden können... absolute sicherheit gibt es nicht und es darf sie auch auf kosten grundlegender freiheitsrechte nicht geben...



Und welche Grundrechte meinst du? Der Datenschutz oder wie?
Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, soll sich nicht querstellen. So verhinderst du vll die Verhinderung eins Terroranschlags in deiner Nachbarschaft!
Und da ich nicht denke das du ein kolumbianischer Drogenbaron bist, dürfte es dich nicht weiter stören indirekt im Kampf gegen Terrorismus mitzuhelfen. 



> mhh... ich fühle mich von Schäuble bedroht, weil er mir meine grundrechte nehmen will. ist er deshalb ein terrorist? nein! denn terror ist ein sehr individueller begriff, für den es nirgends eine einheitliche definition gibt. ebenso individuell sind die zustände, ab denen man sich terrorisiert fühlt. und bevor du hier alle islamisten als terroristen hinstellst, solltest du erstmal erklären, was du als islamist verstehst und ab wann man ein terrorist ist. wenn du mal genauer darüber nachdenkst, ist das gar nicht mal so einfach...



Eure "denk mal darüber nach"-Sätze beginnen schwach zu werden. .  .

(Gewaltbereite) Islamisten sind "Menschen", die mit Gewalt versuchen ihren Glauben der ganzen Welt aufzudrücken. Also wollen sie in gewisser Weise die Weltherrschaft. Solange ich auf dieser Erde wandle, wird ihnen das allerdings nicht gelingen. 
Das war doch ziemlich einfach, oder. . .?
Das soll jetzt keine Verurteilung des Islams sein, nur eine "Abneigung" gegen 
besagte.

Und noch was: (@HanFred too) Ich ändere mein Leben wegen so ein paar Spatzenhirnen ganz sicher nicht. Allerdings hat man Bin Laden und Co immer im Hinterkopf, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Aber Fakt ist, das ein Anschlag immer und überall erfolgen kann. 

Islamismus   . Nur über meine Leiche!


----------



## Zockmock (12. September 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 12.09.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internet ist eben die primäre Brutstätte für Verschwörer und andere komische Figuren. Bestes Beispiel ist doch dieser 23 Jahre alte Typ, der diesen 9/11 Film gemacht, und ins Internet gestellt hat (Loose Change). So ein kleiner Pimp dreht ohne richtiges Wissen einen Film, hat keine Ahnung von Statik, Brandschutzbestimmungen und Feuerwirkung, verseucht dann aber mit so einem Machwerk das Internet, und beleidigt damit fast noch die Opfer des Anschlages mit seinen schlicht debilen Theorien.



Das ist schon richtig, gibt aber auch Anstoß zum Nachdenken.
Es sind auch immer die kleinen Leute die damit Aufmerksamkeit
erzeugen, ob nun alles stimmt oder nicht sei dahingestellt.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 12.09.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern gab es auf ZDF übrigens auch eine Verschwörungsdokumentation zum Thema. Das Fanfilmchen wurde da ebenfalls recht schnell zerpflückt, und es wurden neue Bilder gezeigt, z.B. die verbrannten Flugbegleiterleichen aus dem Flugzeug, das in das Pentagon gekracht ist. Auf die Fehler bei der Brandschutzisolierung der Türme wurde ebenfalls eingegangen. Ich für meinen Teil traue bei solchen Fragen eher promovierten Doktoren, Professoren, Brandschutzexperten und Augenzeugen - aus unterschiedlichen Ländern....aber vielleicht waren auch die alle von Bush geschmiert und bedroht...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Die "Doku" habe ich auch gesehen, habe sogar anschließend den Chat mitgelesen, wo die Autoren den Zuschauern Rede und Antwort standen.
Tja mal eine Zusammenfassung der Antworten auf echt gute Fragen
der Zuschauer:
"Äh wie gesagt keiner wollte uns Antworten geben oder für Interviews, die gegeben wurden grade stehen, bzw. wollte uns keiner zum Interview
zur Verfügung stehen. Wir habe auch nur mit diesen [sogenannten] Experten
unterhalten und die haben uns das so erklärt."
Alles in Allem war die Doku Müll, gab aber auch neue und teilweise interessante Denkanstöße wie z.B. der Brandschutz.

Gleich 2 Stunden später nach dieser ZDF-"Doku" kam ebenfalls eine 9/11
Doku von DMAX (sehr geiler Sender !) in dem alles plausibel [meinem Anschein nach] erklärt wurde, auch das mit dem Brandschutz. Und alle "Fakten" der ZDF-Sendung wiederlegte ohne Bezug auf diese zu nehmen.
[Da die DMAX Doku ja schon letzte Woche Samstag zum ersten mal im Free-TV lief] ...

So Herr/Frau LIL-K38,
was du so von dir gibst ist ja fast schon fanatisch, na merkst du was 
Stempel doch bitte nicht immer alle als Islamitische Fanatiker und Terroristen ab. Und zur Frage Gott oder Allah ... kann man nur lachen ... dem Anschein nach hast du überhaupt keinen Plan. Allah ist auch dein Gott den er ist der
gleiche Gott wie deiner. Allah steht für das Wort "Gott" und nicht für islamischer Gott der Muslime


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (12. September 2007)

NeoTrace1980 am 12.09.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> So Herr/Frau LIL-K38,
> was du so von dir gibst ist ja fast schon fanatisch, na merkst du was
> Stempel doch bitte nicht immer alle als Islamitische Fanatiker und Terroristen ab. Und zur Frage Gott oder Allah ... kann man nur lachen ... dem Anschein nach hast du überhaupt keinen Plan. Allah ist auch dein Gott den er ist der
> gleiche Gott wie deiner. Allah steht für das Wort "Gott" und nicht für islamischer Gott der Muslime



Fanatisch oder nicht, so denken 99,9% aller US-Amerikaner!

Ich stemple gewaltsame Islamisten, die breits Terror verbreitet haben, als Terroristen ab. Ich habe nie von der Allgemeinheit gesprochen und sogar betohnt das zb. Iraqische Bürger keine Terroristen sind. 

Und anscheinend ist die Bibel=Koran! 
 
Und anscheinend ist Allah mein Gott!
 
Allah ist der Gott so wie in die Muslime sehen und unser (vll nicht dein) Gott ist der Gott so wie in Christen sehen. Ich bin nicht sehr gläubisch, aber eine gewisse Trennung ist vorhanden.


----------



## Fimbul (12. September 2007)

TBrain am 12.09.2007 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, aber...
> 
> Du hast das ja in Verbindung mit dem "Geld drucken" der Fed gebracht.



Stimmt. Könnte mißverständlich formuliert/platziert sein, wenn ich jetzt nochmal drüberlese.


----------



## Itstoolate (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanatisch oder nicht, so denken 99,9% aller US-Amerikaner!
> 
> Ich stemple gewaltsame Islamisten, die breits Terror verbreitet haben, als Terroristen ab. Ich habe nie von der Allgemeinheit gesprochen und sogar betohnt das zb. Iraqische Bürger keine Terroristen sind.
> 
> ...



Fanatismus auf US-Seite ist also besser als Fanatismus auf muslimischer Seite?

Du solltest dich auch mal ein wenig über Islam, Christen- und Judentum und deren Wurzeln informieren.


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch was: (@HanFred too) Ich ändere mein Leben wegen so ein paar Spatzenhirnen ganz sicher nicht. Allerdings hat man Bin Laden und Co immer im Hinterkopf, die einen mehr, die anderen weniger. Aber Fakt ist, das ein Anschlag immer und überall erfolgen kann.


du hast also den terrorismus immer im hinterkopf? und was bringt dir das genau? hast du etwa angst? na prima, dann hat der terror schon gegen dich gewonnen.
richtig, ein anschlag kann immer und überall erfolgen. aber terrorismus bekämpft man nur bedingt mit der überwachung, in der folge werden terroristen einfach mehr und mehr auf nicht überwachbare weise miteinander kommunizieren.
überwachung ist nicht wirklich effektiv genug.

man muss isch halt entscheiden, ob man in freiheit leben will oder in einem mehr und mehr totalitäen staat. eine diktatur hat die kriminalität und den terrorismus zweifelsohne noch am besten im griff, aber würdest du dafür deine rechte aufgeben wollen? ich nicht.

ausserdem wäre es effektiver, dafür zu sorgen, dass es den meisten menschen gut ginge und sie sich gleichzeitig frei informieren können. dann hat eine doktrin nämlich nicht mehr viel nährboden.
ein paar geistesgestörte wird es natürlich immer geben, aber ein aar sind nicht so gefährrlich wie abertausende.


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanatisch oder nicht, so denken 99,9% aller US-Amerikaner!


das stimmt nicht.


----------



## Zockmock (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanatisch oder nicht, so denken 99,9% aller US-Amerikaner!


Mag sein das 99,9% aller US-Amerikaner so denken (Woher nimmst du diese Zahl ? Quelle?) aber das ist nun mal falsch. Sogar 6 Jahre nach dem Anschlag sehe ich keine Verbindung zu dem Islam.



> Ich stemple gewaltsame Islamisten, die breits Terror verbreitet haben, als Terroristen ab. Ich habe nie von der Allgemeinheit gesprochen und sogar betohnt das zb. Iraqische Bürger keine Terroristen sind.



Muss ich dir zustimmen.



> Und anscheinend ist die Bibel=Koran!
> 
> Und anscheinend ist Allah mein Gott!



Laut dem Koran, der übrigens jede Gewalt ablehnt und sogar Kopftücher nicht vorschreibt !!!, ist Allah der Gott und ja auch deiner, genauso wie dein Gott der Gott der Muslime ist.
Die Bibel ist nicht der Koran, es ist lediglich eine andere Form von Allah oder deinem Gott zu "berichten" und "Vorschriften" zu machen. Ich halte von beiden nicht sehr viel, vielmehr sind diese Bücher eher eine Bettlektüre, in denen man vor dem schlafen gehen mal aus Langeweile reinschaut. 



> Allah ist der Gott so wie in die Muslime sehen und unser (vll nicht dein) Gott ist der Gott so wie in Christen sehen. Ich bin nicht sehr gläubisch, aber eine gewisse Trennung ist vorhanden.



Jep genau aber prinzipiell gibt es da keinen Unterschied. Und nein ich bin 
nicht getauft worden, was mir einen gewissen Abstand zu den Religionen verschafft. Ich interessiere mich nur im allgemeinen über Religionsarten.
Ich glaube aber trotzdem an Gott, nur lasse ich mir nicht vorschreiben wie,
wo und wann ich das tuen soll !


----------



## BlaBlam (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Grundrechte meinst du? Der Datenschutz oder wie?
> Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, soll sich nicht querstellen. So verhinderst du vll die Verhinderung eins Terroranschlags in deiner Nachbarschaft!
> Und da ich nicht denke das du ein kolumbianischer Drogenbaron bist, dürfte es dich nicht weiter stören indirekt im Kampf gegen Terrorismus mitzuhelfen.



sorry, aber ich glaube immer noch an das ideal eines demokratischen rechtsstaates. das prinzip von "unschuldig bis die schuld bewiesen ist" gehört ebenso dazu, wie dass man nicht ganze bevölkerungsgruppen unter generalverdacht stellt und pauschal bespitzelt (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das eh nicht so funktioniert, wie es von der politik ständig propagiert wird). wenn du denkst, dass ein totalitäres bzw. faschistisches regime dir sicherheit bietet, dann kannst du dich gern dafür engagieren - ich finde es jedenfalls engstirnig




			
				Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> (Gewaltbereite) Islamisten sind "Menschen", die mit Gewalt versuchen ihren Glauben der ganzen Welt aufzudrücken. Also wollen sie in gewisser Weise die Weltherrschaft. Solange ich auf dieser Erde wandle, wird ihnen das allerdings nicht gelingen.
> Das war doch ziemlich einfach, oder. . .?
> Das soll jetzt keine Verurteilung des Islams sein, nur eine "Abneigung" gegen
> besagte.



in so ziemlich jeder religion, gibt es menschen, die behaupten ihre ansichten wären die einzig wahren und versuchen diese anderen menschen auf zu zwingen (vertreter der CDU z.b. fordern mal wieder kruzifixe ausnahmslos in jedem klassenzimmer). gewalt ist dabei sicher ein verabscheuungswürdiges mittel. doch nur die wenigsten, sind bereit dieses mittel auch einzusetzen - man darf dabei nicht pauschalisieren...


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 12.09.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du denkst, dass ein totalitäres bzw. faschistisches regime dir sicherheit bietet, dann kannst du dich gern dafür engagieren - ich finde es jedenfalls engstirnig


das bietet durchaus sicherheit... ausser sicherheit vor der willkür des staates.  
ist es besser, sich nicht vor terroristen, dafür aber vor dem staat fürchten zu müssen? ich denke nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Grundrechte meinst du? Der Datenschutz oder wie?
> Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, soll sich nicht querstellen.



wirklich traurig und gleichzeitig erschreckend, dass es tatsächlich menschen gibt, die diese meinung ernsthaft vertreten.


----------



## Itstoolate (12. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 12.09.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber ich glaube immer noch an das ideal eines demokratischen rechtsstaates. das prinzip von "unschuldig bis die schuld bewiesen ist" gehört ebenso dazu, wie dass man nicht ganze bevölkerungsgruppen unter generalverdacht stellt und pauschal bespitzelt (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das eh nicht so funktioniert, wie es von der politik ständig propagiert wird). wenn du denkst, dass ein totalitäres bzw. faschistisches regime dir sicherheit bietet, dann kannst du dich gern dafür engagieren - ich finde es jedenfalls engstirnig


Diverse CDU Politiker wollen jetzt ein Konvertitenregister einführen: http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,,OID7456532_REF1,00.html



			
				BlaBlam am 12.09.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> in so ziemlich jeder religion, gibt es menschen, die behaupten ihre ansichten wären die einzig wahren und versuchen diese anderen menschen auf zu zwingen (vertreter der CDU z.b. fordern mal wieder kruzifixe ausnahmslos in jedem klassenzimmer). gewalt ist dabei sicher ein verabscheuungswürdiges mittel. doch nur die wenigsten, sind bereit dieses mittel auch einzusetzen - man darf dabei nicht pauschalisieren...


Es sind ja auch nicht alle Christen fanatisch, obwohl es den einen oder anderen Kreuzzug gab.



			
				Bonkic am 12.09.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich empfehle da immer gern 1984 (ggf auch den Film).


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (12. September 2007)

Itstoolate am 12.09.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die USA versucht nicht die Welt zu beherrschen!


----------



## BlaBlam (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die USA versucht nicht die Welt zu beherrschen!



lol
weiß grad nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll


----------



## HanFred (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die USA versucht nicht die Welt zu beherrschen!


bezüglich internet tun sie das längst und nutzen das auch schamlos aus. z.b. haben sie Somalia einfach mal so abgeschnitten. natürlich im zeichen des "war on terror". das ist 2001 passiert.
wirtschaftspolitisch sind auch eindeutige tendenzen erkennbar. so wird die EU als bedrohung angesehen und bekämpft (auf wirtschaftsebene).
und da gibt's ja noch die pläne zur Nordamerikanischen Union.
auf die ölwirtschaft muss ich wohl nicht näher eingehen! jeder versuch, einen neuen markt zu schaffen, der nicht US-dominiert ist, wird mit waffengewalt im keim erstickt.
die USA nehmen sich einfach, was sie wollen. sie können das ja.
alles kontrollieren, alles dominieren, das sind die ziele der US-politik.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (12. September 2007)

HanFred am 12.09.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gewonnen ganz sicher nicht und Angst?!?   
Wenn ich Angst hätte würde ich nicht diese Meinnug vertreten, die ein paar hier anscheinend nicht verstehen. 



> richtig, ein anschlag kann immer und überall erfolgen. aber terrorismus bekämpft man nur bedingt mit der überwachung, in der folge werden terroristen einfach mehr und mehr auf nicht überwachbare weise miteinander kommunizieren.
> überwachung ist nicht wirklich effektiv genug.



Unglaublich wie mir manche Informationsmangel vorwerfen aber selbst. . .
Dank der "nicht-effektiven" Überwachung wurde ein Anschlag auf den Frankfurter Flughafen und einer US-Army Basis verhindert. 



> man muss isch halt entscheiden, ob man in freiheit leben will oder in einem mehr und mehr totalitäen staat. eine diktatur hat die kriminalität und den terrorismus zweifelsohne noch am besten im griff, aber würdest du dafür deine rechte aufgeben wollen? ich nicht.



Ich will ja auch nicht das Deutschland von einem Diktator beherrscht wird, aber mehr Unterstützung unsererseits würde dem Anti-Terror-Kampf auch gut tun. 



> ausserdem wäre es effektiver, dafür zu sorgen, dass es den meisten menschen gut ginge und sie sich gleichzeitig frei informieren können. dann hat eine doktrin nämlich nicht mehr viel nährboden.
> ein paar geistesgestörte wird es natürlich immer geben, aber ein aar sind nicht so gefährrlich wie abertausende.



Mit Terroristen im Mittleren Osten kann es keinem gutgehen, weder hier noch dort. Natürlich sind ein paar besser als abertausende, aber genau deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum hier anscheinend jeder gegen den Krieg ist. Terroristen lösen sich nicht in Luft auf, es muss so gehandelt werden wie es derzeit der Fall ist. 
Große Reden kann jeder schwingen, aber Taten soll für euch dann doch lieber ein anderer machen. . .


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (12. September 2007)

NeoTrace1980 am 12.09.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein das 99,9% aller US-Amerikaner so denken (Woher nimmst du diese Zahl ? Quelle?) aber das ist nun mal falsch. Sogar 6 Jahre nach dem Anschlag sehe ich keine Verbindung zu dem Islam.



Man kennt die allgemeine US-amerikanische patriotische Veranlagung.
Vll ist die Kriegsbegeisterung zurückgegangen, da bereits sehr viel Soldaten ihr Leben lassen mussten. Aber eins kann ich dir und HanFred sagen, die US-Boys haßen die Islamisten, leider fälschlicherweise auch oft Moslime als solche.
Du willst meine Quelle wissen? 11 US-amerikanische Freunde!



> Laut dem Koran, der übrigens jede Gewalt ablehnt und sogar Kopftücher nicht vorschreibt !!!, ist Allah der Gott und ja auch deiner, genauso wie dein Gott der Gott der Muslime ist.
> Die Bibel ist nicht der Koran, es ist lediglich eine andere Form von Allah oder deinem Gott zu "berichten" und "Vorschriften" zu machen. Ich halte von beiden nicht sehr viel, vielmehr sind diese Bücher eher eine Bettlektüre, in denen man vor dem schlafen gehen mal aus Langeweile reinschaut.



Mich interessieren deine religiösen Ansichten nicht, aber du solltest die Religionen abgrenzen. Gott und Jesus repräsentieren die Bibel und ihr "Vorschriften", Allah und Co. die "Vorschriften" des Koran. Und mir ist auch sehr wohl bekannt, dass der Koran Gewalt ablehnt. Islamisten glauben aber auch an den Koran, Allah und sind praktisch Moslems, kämpfen aber den "Heiligen Krieg im Namen Allahs". Man kann sagen, Islamisten sind radikale Moslems, aber wenn du verdeutlichst das kein Moslem Gewalt anwendet oder nicht anwenden darf, würde mich die religiöse Gesinnung von Bin Laden interessieren.
Ist er etwa Buddhist.    



> Jep genau aber prinzipiell gibt es da keinen Unterschied. Und nein ich bin
> nicht getauft worden, was mir einen gewissen Abstand zu den Religionen verschafft. Ich interessiere mich nur im allgemeinen über Religionsarten.
> Ich glaube aber trotzdem an Gott, nur lasse ich mir nicht vorschreiben wie,
> wo und wann ich das tuen soll !



Es gibt, wie bereits gesagt sehr wohl einen Unterschied. 
Ich glaube auch an Gott, aber richte nicht mein ganzes Leben nach der Religion wie es die gläubischen Moslems tun. 
Du musst aber einsehen, das (gewaltbereite) Islamisten eine Gefahr für den Weltfrieden, aber auch für die religiöse Meinungsfreiheit sind.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (12. September 2007)

HanFred am 12.09.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn, im Falle eines 3. Weltkrieges stehe ich hinter westlicher Flagge. 
Und auch wenn die USA tatsächlich die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen würde, wäre mir das lieber als von einer von aufgezwungener Religion bestimmten Diktatorenmacht beherrscht zu werden.
Dann würde es heißen Demokratie ade. 
Diese würde die USW (United States of the World) noch bieten sowie (fast) sämtliche Menschenrecht, inclusive der Religionsfreiheit, von der die muslimischen Läner im Übrigen nicht viel halten.


----------



## oceano (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.09.2007 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein??   
Die USA ist doch heute schon das undemokratischste demokratische Land, das es gibt. Als Mr. Bush das 1. Mal Präsident wurde, da wurde er dies mit weniger Stimmen als sein Konkurrent!


----------



## Itstoolate (12. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch wenn die USA tatsächlich die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen würde, wäre mir das lieber als von einer von aufgezwungener Religion bestimmten Diktatorenmacht beherrscht zu werden.
> Dann würde es heißen Demokratie ade.
> Diese würde die USW (United States of the World) noch bieten sowie (fast) sämtliche Menschenrecht, inclusive der Religionsfreiheit, von der die muslimischen Läner im Übrigen nicht viel halten.



Nur gut das die USA dann ja auf demokratische Weise die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen würde.   
Das hat ja schonmal einer versucht, dem wärst du wahrscheinlich auch nachgerannt.


----------



## BlaBlam (12. September 2007)

*seufz* irgendwie ist das hier mal wieder ein tolles beispiel dafür, dass in deutschland an (gesellschafts-) politischer bildung mangelt


----------



## Boesor (13. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Terroristen im Mittleren Osten kann es keinem gutgehen, weder hier noch dort. Natürlich sind ein paar besser als abertausende, aber genau deswegen verstehe ich nicht, warum hier anscheinend jeder gegen den Krieg ist. Terroristen lösen sich nicht in Luft auf, es muss so gehandelt werden wie es derzeit der Fall ist.
> Große Reden kann jeder schwingen, aber Taten soll für euch dann doch lieber ein anderer machen. . .



Hmmm, ich frage mich ob du wirklich nicht in der Lage bist zu begreifen, das dieser krieg mehr Terroristen schafft, anstatt weniger.

Zähl doch mal die Erfolge auf, warum muss so gehandelt werden wie es derzeit der Fall ist?


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (13. September 2007)

Itstoolate am 12.09.2007 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeaahh jetzt wird wieder die Nazi-Keule ausgepackt   

PS: Seid bloß nich zu gemein zum Ami sonst holt der Verstärkung und es gibt ne US Invasion in der Community


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

oceano am 12.09.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die USA bietet mehr Demokratie als ein islamistischen Regime!


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

Itstoolate am 12.09.2007 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Wörtchen "wenn, würde und wäre " in meinem Post wohl übersehen.
Na ja, jetzt kann man leicht sagen, dass es falsch war dem Adi hinterherzurennen. Es gab aber genug die das taten. Damit will ich nicht sagen das ich es getan hätte, aber damals waren das einfach andere Zeiten.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 12.09.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> *seufz* irgendwie ist das hier mal wieder ein tolles beispiel dafür, dass in deutschland an (gesellschafts-) politischer bildung mangelt



Der politische Berater von Gerhard Schröder hat gesprochen.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

Boesor am 13.09.2007 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 12.09.2007 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Sturz von Saddam, der vielen das Leben wieder einfacher gemacht hat bez noch machen wird. 
Man muss eben noch ein bisschen Geduld haben, bis wieder alles so funktioniert wie man es sich wünscht.
Wenn man schon versucht irgendwelchen Leuten zu helfen, indem man den Terror aus ihrem Land vertreibt, wird gemotzt, wenn man das nicht täte, würden Leute wie ihr auch schreinen warum man diesen armen Leuten nicht helfe. 
Ziemlich tragisch, den wie ich schon gesagt habe große Reden kann man aus dem (noch) sicheren Deutschland zu genüge schwingen, aber wenns drauf ankommt, seit ihr doch die ersten die die Schwänze ein ziehen!


----------



## Teslatier (13. September 2007)

*AW:*



> Und wo waren Sie am 11. September 2001?


Da bin ich grad aus der Schule gekommen. War so gegen 14:30 Uhr. Ich dachte zuerst, das wäre eine Flugshow. Wars ja im Prinzip auch.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

R70-C2D73-86MGS am 13.09.2007 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Seid bloß nich zu gemein zum Ami sonst holt der Verstärkung und es gibt ne US Invasion in der Community



Ja ja, sehr cool.
Warum zum ***** hast du dann so ein Ava???
Wer Witzte darüber macht ist mit Sicherheit nicht würdig, so eins zu haben!


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2007)

oceano am 12.09.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Mr. Bush das 1. Mal Präsident wurde, da wurde er dies mit weniger Stimmen als sein Konkurrent!



das ist eigentlich nichts untypisches beim system der mehrheitswahl.


----------



## Itstoolate (13. September 2007)

Boesor am 13.09.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, ich frage mich ob du wirklich nicht in der Lage bist zu begreifen, das dieser krieg mehr Terroristen schafft, anstatt weniger.


Offensichtlich nicht. Er schafft es ja nicht einmal auf Argumente einzugehen


----------



## Itstoolate (13. September 2007)

Bonkic am 13.09.2007 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 12.09.2007 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein das nicht, aber bei 2 (?) Bundesstaaten hatte sich später herausgestellt das Gore doch mehr Stimmen hatte und somit eigentlich die Wahl gewonnen hätte.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

Itstoolate am 13.09.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.09.2007 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ich wenn man mir mal ein gescheites Argument gegen mich stellt.
Immer nur "kapiers doch endlich" und "du Fanatiker" Sätze!
Pff. . .


----------



## BlaBlam (13. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 13.09.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sturz von Saddam, der vielen das Leben wieder einfacher gemacht hat bez noch machen wird.
> Man muss eben noch ein bisschen Geduld haben, bis wieder alles so funktioniert wie man es sich wünscht.



klar: saddam war ein arsch - das will keiner bezweifeln. aber seit die amis das land überrannt haben, geht dort alles den bach runter... schiiten und suniten bringen sich gegenseitig um - das land steht am rande eines bürgerkrieges. die einheimischen sicherheitskräfte sind machtlos. auf grund der katastrophalen sicherheitslage finden erst jetzt religiöse fanatiker in diesem land den nötigen nährboden für ihre ideologien und rekrutieren dort fleißig anhänger. und gibt es berichte, dass sich an diesen zuständen etwas ändern wird? nein! im gegenteil: die amis und ihre verbündeten werden sich aus dem land zurückziehen (und damit von ihrer verantwortung) und alles wird noch schlimmer. mal angenommen hinter diesem krieg standen nur die besten absichten - schön und gut. FAKT ist: sie haben es gründlich vermasselt und jetzt ist alles schlimmer denn je... ob die kritiker hier im forum es hätten besser machen können, steht nicht zur debatte, denn das ist nicht ihr job, sondern der von bush und konsorten... und als staatsoberhaupt einer der mächtigsten nationen der welt, muss er sich dieser kritik stellen!

übrigens: afghanistan ist erst nach dem krieg zum weltgrößten opium-anbaugebiet geworden... klingelt da was?


----------



## TBrain (13. September 2007)

Itstoolate am 13.09.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.09.2007 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm nein. Das offizielle Ergebnis ist, dass Bush die Wahl verfassungsgemäß gewonnen hat. Das wurde von mehreren Gerichten überprüft und endgültig entschieden. Hätten sie sich "verzählt" wäre einfach neu ausgezählt worden und der Sieger ggfls. geändert worden.

Gore hatte aber tatsächlich mehr (Bürger-) stimmen erhalten als Bush. Die Sache ist nur, dass es darauf nicht ankommt. Es zählen nämlich die Stimmen der Wahlmänner. Die werden ihrerseits von den Bürgern nach den Wahlgesetzen der Bundesstaaten und der Verfassung gewählt.

aber mal zum Vgl. der Stimmenanteile in Dt. und den USA

Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gaben 35,2% der Bürger ihre Stimme an Frau Merkel (bzw an ihre Partei), davor bekam Schröder 38,5%, davor 40,9....

Bush bekam bei seiner ersten Wahl locker über 40% bei seiner zweiten ebenfalls.


----------



## Boesor (13. September 2007)

TBrain am 13.09.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm nein. Das offizielle Ergebnis ist, dass Bush die Wahl verfassungsgemäß gewonnen hat. Das wurde von mehreren Gerichten überprüft und endgültig entschieden. Hätten sie sich "verzählt" wäre einfach neu ausgezählt worden und der Sieger ggfls. geändert worden.



Naja, speziell in Florida ist das unter gütiger Mithilfe von Georges Bruder ja doch etwas dubios gelaufen.





> aber mal zum Vgl. der Stimmenanteile in Dt. und den USA
> 
> Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gaben 35,2% der Bürger ihre Stimme an Frau Merkel (bzw an ihre Partei), davor bekam Schröder 38,5%, davor 40,9....
> 
> Bush bekam bei seiner ersten Wahl locker über 40% bei seiner zweiten ebenfalls.



Sorry, aber was ist denn das für ein Vergleich?


----------



## Boesor (13. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 13.09.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Itstoolate am 13.09.2007 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du in den letzten Jahren vielleicht mal irgendwann einen zeitungsartikel oder gar Fernsehbericht zum Thema Irak gesehen?
Falls ja, was ist dir daran aufgefallen?


----------



## TBrain (13. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 13.09.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens: afghanistan ist erst nach dem krieg zum weltgrößten opium-anbaugebiet geworden... klingelt da was?



Kommt darauf an welchen Zeitraum man betrachtet. Afganistan war traditionell ganz groß beim Opiumanbau, schon seit Jahrhunderten. Auch während der Talibanzeit kam ein Großteil den Opiums weltweit aus Afganistan. Dann entschlossen sich die Taliban rigoros gegen das Opium vorzugehen, sie brannten Felder nieder und töteten Bauern womit der Opiumanbau im Land stark zurückging (für ein Jahr). Als das totalitäre Regime gestürzt wurde, kehrten die Bauern wieder zu dem zurück, von dem sie seit Jahrhunderten lebten.


----------



## TBrain (13. September 2007)

Boesor am 13.09.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 13.09.2007 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ergebnis steht fest und ist Verfassungsgemäß :-o




> > aber mal zum Vgl. der Stimmenanteile in Dt. und den USA
> >
> > Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gaben 35,2% der Bürger ihre Stimme an Frau Merkel (bzw an ihre Partei), davor bekam Schröder 38,5%, davor 40,9....
> >
> ...


[/quote]

Das soll nur zeigen, dass Bush (trotz aller möglicher Zweifel) von einem größeren Anteil seiner Bevölkerung gewählt wurde, als Merkel, Schröder oder Kohl in Deutschland.


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (13. September 2007)

-hier stand Müll-.-


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (13. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 13.09.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> klar: saddam war ein arsch - das will keiner bezweifeln. aber seit die amis das land überrannt haben, geht dort alles den bach runter... schiiten und suniten bringen sich gegenseitig um - das land steht am rande eines bürgerkrieges. die einheimischen sicherheitskräfte sind machtlos. auf grund der katastrophalen sicherheitslage finden erst jetzt religiöse fanatiker in diesem land den nötigen nährboden für ihre ideologien und rekrutieren dort fleißig anhänger. und gibt es berichte, dass sich an diesen zuständen etwas ändern wird? nein! im gegenteil: die amis und ihre verbündeten werden sich aus dem land zurückziehen (und damit von ihrer verantwortung) und alles wird noch schlimmer. mal angenommen hinter diesem krieg standen nur die besten absichten - schön und gut. FAKT ist: sie haben es gründlich vermasselt und jetzt ist alles schlimmer denn je... ob die kritiker hier im forum es hätten besser machen können, steht nicht zur debatte, denn das ist nicht ihr job, sondern der von bush und konsorten... und als staatsoberhaupt einer der mächtigsten nationen der welt, muss er sich dieser kritik stellen!



Hätte man also den Unterdrücker / Mörder / Diktator an der Macht lassen sollen? Warum sind die Amerikaner daran Schuld, wenn die Schiiten und Sunniten nicht in der Lage sind, friedlich zu einer Lösung zu kommen? Woher hätte man das vorher wissen sollen, dass es so kommt? (Hinterher zu kritisieren ist leicht.) Hätte man Hitler damals an der Macht lassen sollen, weil sich hier zum Beispiel Bayern und Preußen sich eventuell ganz vielleicht gegenseitig abmurksen?


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

Yaso_Kuuhl am 13.09.2007 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> BlaBlam am 13.09.2007 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das mein ich. Erst sagt BlaBlam schlechtes über den Einzug in den Iraq der Amerikaner und generell über die Situation im Mittleren Osten und jetzt sagt er auf einmal USA muss bleiben weil sie eine Verantwortung haben.
  . . . Das ist wirklich das Einzigste was mir dazu noch einfällt.
Bleib bei deiner Meinung und ändere sie nicht immer!


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

Boesor am 13.09.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 13.09.2007 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon wieder nicht gescheites. 
Was soll ich deiner Meinung nach mit diesem Post anfangen.
Wenn du der Außenpolitikspezialist bist, warum beantwortest du sie mir dann nicht?


----------



## HanFred (13. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 13.09.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man schon versucht irgendwelchen Leuten zu helfen, indem man den Terror aus ihrem Land vertreibt, wird gemotzt, wenn man das nicht täte, würden Leute wie ihr auch schreinen warum man diesen armen Leuten nicht helfe.


das ist halt ein dilemma gewesen. saddam hat staatsterror ausgeübt, dafür die al quaeda aus seinem land rausgehalten. jetzt ist saddam weg, die usa haben das land nicht ansatzweise im griff und die al quaeda ist einmarschiert.
schwer zu sagen, was jetzt besser ist. vorher war die situation bscheiden und jetzt ist sie es ebenso.
und die bevölkerung leidet nach wie vor darunter.


----------



## BlaBlam (14. September 2007)

bis jetzt habe ich mir in keinster weise widersprochen und auch meine meinung nicht geändert (schon gar nicht immer - man beweise mir stichhaltig das gegenteil). ich habe zuletzt lediglich die situation beschrieben und man mag es ironie nennen, dass der irak durch diesen krieg quasi vom regen in die traufe kam. und ich denke, dass es nicht nur meine meinung ist, wenn ich es als vermessen bezeichne, dass man sich auf die fahnen schreibt, ein land befreit haben zu wollen und es jetzt ohne politische perspektive und in trümmern zurück zu lassen. ich fordere von den usa und den verbündeten staaten, verantwortung für den wiederaufbau eines landes zu übernehmen, dessen zustand (nämlich der, dass sich die menschen dort selbst nicht helfen können) auf die auswirkungen des von ihnen geführten krieges zurückzuführen ist. nicht mehr, nicht weniger... wenn ihr das für verwerflich haltet - bitte sehr


----------



## Boesor (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 13.09.2007 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder nicht gescheites.
> Was soll ich deiner Meinung nach mit diesem Post anfangen.
> Wenn du der Außenpolitikspezialist bist, warum beantwortest du sie mir dann nicht?



Naja, ich dachte selbst einem wie dir müssten da ohne großes nachdenken die vielen Anschläge mit zig Toten einfallen.
Werde aber gerne noch ein paar Belege raussuchen, wenn du dich so gar nicht erinnern kannst.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (14. September 2007)

Boesor am 14.09.2007 05:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 13.09.2007 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An den Anschlägen sind die Amerikaner aber nicht schuld. Das ist ein Konflikt zwischen den Bürgern und Geisteskranken, die denken, wenn man sich in die Luft sprengt, kommt man ins Paradies.
Man kann nicht erwarten das die Soldaten gleich alles unter Kontrolle haben.
Wie gesagt, das braucht Zeit!


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> An den Anschlägen sind die Amerikaner aber nicht schuld. Das ist ein Konflikt zwischen den Bürgern und Geisteskranken, die denken, wenn man sich in die Luft sprengt, kommt man ins Paradies.


das ist ein weit verbreiteter irrglaube.
das paradies ist nicht der grund für ein selbstmordattentat. islamistische terroristen gibt es schon lange, selbstmordattentäter nicht. nein, das paradies ist nur ein nachträglicher trost.
der eigentliche grund ist der wille, aufgrund totaler ohnmacht noch ein letztes mal macht auszuüben.
und schuld sind in der tat wieder einmal mehr die USA. 1982/83 haben sich fünf hisbollah-anhänger mit fünf lieferwagen voller sprengstoff gegen das US-marinekorps gestellt und die amerikaner sind abgezogen. fazit: fünf männer können eine supermacht vertreiben. wen wundert's, dass diese anschläge sich seither etabliert haben.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (14. September 2007)

HanFred am 14.09.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das kann sein, ich weiß nicht genau.
War auch nur ein Beispiel, warum Selbstmordattentäter ihre Taten vollüben.



> und schuld sind in der tat wieder einmal mehr die USA. 1982/83 haben sich fünf hisbollah-anhänger mit fünf lieferwagen voller sprengstoff gegen das US-marinekorps gestellt und die amerikaner sind abgezogen. fazit: fünf männer können eine supermacht vertreiben. wen wundert's, dass diese anschläge sich seither etabliert haben.



Das ist 25 Jahre her und meineserachtes ein bisschen weit hergeholt, das wieder die Amerikaner an den Anschlägen schuld sind. Hauptsche den Amerikaner wieder alles in die Schuhe schieben, was?  
Außerdem ist seit Jahren bekannt, dass die Amerikaner und andere Staaten nicht (mehr) mit Terroristen verhandeln.


----------



## Boesor (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> An den Anschlägen sind die Amerikaner aber nicht schuld. Das ist ein Konflikt zwischen den Bürgern und Geisteskranken, die denken, wenn man sich in die Luft sprengt, kommt man ins Paradies.
> Man kann nicht erwarten das die Soldaten gleich alles unter Kontrolle haben.
> Wie gesagt, das braucht Zeit!



Wieviel Zeit ist dafür wohl realistisch zu veranschlagen?
Und wie erlärst du dir, dass es nach dem Irakkrieg immer noch Attentate in Europa gibt, obwohl die Terroristen doch jetzt effektiv bekämpft werden?

Mit anderen Worten: Was hat der Irakkrieg bislang gebracht?


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist 25 Jahre her und meineserachtes ein bisschen weit hergeholt, das wieder die Amerikaner an den Anschlägen schuld sind. Hauptsche den Amerikaner wieder alles in die Schuhe schieben, was?


naja, selbstmordattentate gab's schon weitaus früher, aber diese popularität haben sie erst nach diesem ereignis erreicht, welches die hisbollah sehr effizient zu "vermarkten" wusste.


> Außerdem ist seit Jahren bekannt, dass die Amerikaner und andere Staaten nicht (mehr) mit Terroristen verhandeln.


du würdest dich wundern, wie schlecht leute aus anderen ländern über das weltgeschehen informiert sind.
den amerikanern werden immer noch uralte klischees nachgesagt. wer sich frei informieren kann, der weiss es vielleicht besser. aber menschen in nicht wirklich freien staaten, die nicht gerade in der hauptstadt wohnen... nicht.


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2007)

Boesor am 14.09.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Zeit ist dafür wohl realistisch zu veranschlagen?
> Und wie erlärst du dir, dass es nach dem Irakkrieg immer noch Attentate in Europa gibt, obwohl die Terroristen doch jetzt effektiv bekämpft werden?


islamistische terroristen hatten nun wirklich nichts mit dem irak am hut. dazu war saddam viel zu stolz auf seinen modernen staat, wieso hätte er sich auch mit diesen "afghanischen bauern" abgeben sollen.
jetzt sind sie notabene da. jetzt, wo der diktator die grenzen nicht mehr im griff hat.
die amerikaner haben sie halt auch nicht im griff. wie sollten sie auch, sie haben ja eigentlich kaum erfahrung, was den nahen osten betrifft. von den briten (ehemalige kolonialmacht!) hätten sie vieles lernen können, aber dazu sind die amerikaner wiederum zu stolz.



> Mit anderen Worten: Was hat der Irakkrieg bislang gebracht?


chaos.
ich will nicht behaupten, saddam hätte an der macht bleiben sollen. sicher nicht. aber momentan geht's dort den menschen auch nicht besser als zu saddams zeiten.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (14. September 2007)

Boesor am 14.09.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solang wie es eben dauert. In erster Linie müssen die Iraqer selbst ihren Staat wieder aufbauen, die Amerikaner und andere geben nur Hilfestellung, man kann als nicht sagen, die Amerikaner sollen mal schneller machen. Das muss die Regierung dort schon selbst (auch) in die Hand nehmen.



> Und wie erlärst du dir, dass es nach dem Irakkrieg immer noch Attentate in Europa gibt, obwohl die Terroristen doch jetzt effektiv bekämpft werden?



Niemand (nicht mal die Amerikaner) kann mehrere Millionen Menschen gleichzeitig überwachen. Es sind mit Sicherheit noch hunderte von denen da draussen, aber es können eben nicht alle geschnappt werden. 
Im Übrigen wird es Terroranschläge immer geben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer , manchmal mehr, machmal weniger aber das lässt sich eben nicht verhindern.



> Mit anderen Worten: Was hat der Irakkrieg bislang gebracht?



Es wäre viel schlimmer wenn es ihn nie gegeben hätte!


----------



## Boesor (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre viel schlimmer wenn es ihn nie gegeben hätte!



Was genau wäre dann schlimmer und für wen?


----------



## BlaBlam (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Mit anderen Worten: Was hat der Irakkrieg bislang gebracht?
> 
> 
> 
> Es wäre viel schlimmer wenn es ihn nie gegeben hätte!



kannst du diese aussage bitte begründen?


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (14. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 14.09.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr wollt mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen ihr findet es besser wenn Saddam im Iraq regiert anstatt es von den Amerikanern befreien zu lassen???


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen ihr findet es besser wenn Saddam im Iraq regiert anstatt es von den Amerikanern befreien zu lassen???


An Diktatur und straffe, aber feste Verhältnisse kann man sich wohl eher gewöhnen, als an Krieg und tägliche Zerstörung, bzw. die stets präsente Angst vor Anschlägen. Saddam war ganz klar das kleinere Übel. Ja, dem Volk ging es nicht wirklich gut. Ja, Unterdrückung von Minderheiten war tagtäglich gegeben. Ja, Hussein war ein Massenmörder. Ja, freies Denken war da genauso verpönt wie im Iran. Aber trotzdem war dort eine Art funktionierende Infrastruktur gegeben, die Menschen konnten sich irgendwie ernähren und es gab sogar ansatzweise etwas wie Tourismus, bzw. ausländische Versuche, den Standort Irak nutzbar zu machen - besonders war das Land aber damals sicherer als es heute ist.

Bush hat auf der ganzen Linie versagt. Er hat das irakische Militär zerschlagen, obwohl nur mit deren Hilfe ein Aufbau bzw. eine Sicherung möglich gewesen wäre. Loyalitäten wechseln ja bekanntlich, doch bereits damals nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wusste der Amerikaner, dass man sich einige militärische Figuren sichern sollte, um den Draht zum Volk nicht zu verlieren (auch um neue Truppen ausbilden zu können). Jetzt versuchen Amis und Co im Irak irakische Soldaten nach westlichem Muster zu erziehen, die ein Land auf westliche Art sichern sollen. Dies kann net funktionieren. Allein schon wegen der unterschiedlichen Weltanschauung. 

Von Befreiung kann außerdem politisch und sicherheitstechnisch keine Rede sein. Ja, da wurden vll. einige Minderheiten befreit, doch genau diese Minderheiten, die damals unter Kontrolle waren, bomben jetzt wild durch die Gegend. Bush Senior war klug genug, um den Irak nicht zu befreien. Bill Clinton war klug genug, um den Irak nicht zu „befreien“. Bush Junior hingegen stellt sich gegen _ kompetente_ Kritiker aus den eigenen militärischen Reihen, und fällt ein. Die Folgen dürften bekannt sein. Laut Schätzungen sind dort mittlerweile mehr Menschen dank der „Befreiung“ gestorben, als unter 10 Jahren Hussein-Führung. Zivile Verluste beim Volk während der Invasion. Militärische Verluste der Irakis während der Invasion. Militärische Verluste bei den Amerikanern und den Alliierten während der Invasion. Verluste auf allen Seiten nach der Invasion. Bodycount deluxe. 

Zumal war der Krieg schlicht ein nicht gerechtfertiger Angriffskrieg gegen einen souveränen Staat, der nur erfolgte, weil man absichtlich falsche Informationen an Volk und Militär brachte. Man muss es so sehen: Bush und alle anderen Politiker der Regierungen, die den Krieg billigten, sind im klassischen Sinne Kriegsverbrecher, da ein unprovozierter Angriffskrieg ohne Begründung oder Ziel erfolgte, und sogar Teile der Bevölkerung in Lager verbracht wurden, ohne das ein konkreter Verdacht vorhanden war. 

Ich will Hussein hier nicht als strahlenden Helden verkaufen, aber seine Absetzung erfüllte schlicht keinen Sinn - weder politisch, noch sicherheitstechnisch. Zumal bis heute nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte, ob der Irak wirklich Bin Laden irgendwie unterstützte. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlaBlam (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen ihr findet es besser wenn Saddam im Iraq regiert anstatt es von den Amerikanern befreien zu lassen???



wie es aussieht, hast du unsere letzten posts entweder nicht gelesen, nicht verstanden, oder ignoriert... keiner hat hier behauptet, dass es mit saddam "besser" war. aber du hast behauptet,  "Es wäre viel schlimmer wenn es ihn (den krieg) nie gegeben hätte!". was ist der grund für diese behauptung? denn so wie es aussieht, ist der irak lediglich von einem katastrophalen zustand in einen anderen geraten und nichts ist wirklich besser... also führe doch bitte einmal ein paar beispiele an, um deine behauptung zu untermauern


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (14. September 2007)

BlaBlam am 14.09.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eX2tremiousU hat es gesagt. Und ich habe auch schon mehrmals gesagt, dass sowas Zeit braucht. Ein Land nach völliger Zerstörung wieder aufzubauen, das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. 
Außerdem war ich von dem Post von eX2tremiousU etwas überrascht.
Es hat sich ja schon rausgestellt, das ihr alle irgendwie etwas gegen die Amerikaner habt, aber eine Diktatur über die Amerikaner zu stellen. . .    
Das lol verkneif ich mir an dieser Stelle mal.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (14. September 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 14.09.2007 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Hussein hier nicht als strahlenden Helden verkaufen, aber seine Absetzung erfüllte schlicht keinen Sinn. . .



Die Absetzung eines Diktators erfüllt also keinen Sinn. . .


----------



## Marbod (14. September 2007)

Nochmal was zum auch hier verbreiteten Mythos einer irakischen (bzw. iranischen) Ölbörse und dem daraus resultierenden Krieg um Öl:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,405160,00.html


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 14.09.2007 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wenn man blöd genug ist ihn abzusetzen und den ganzen Staatsapparat auseinanderzunehmen *OHNE* einen durchdachten Plan zum Wiederaufbau zu haben, so wie es die US Regierung gemacht hat  , dann NICHT


----------



## SaPass (14. September 2007)

9/11

Wo war ich?

Schon lange her. War da gerade aus der Schule gekommen. Konnte zuerst nicht glauben, was ich gesehen habe. Ich hatte es nicht mal mehr geschafft, mich hinzusetzten und bin im Wohnzimmer stehen geblieben und habe einfach "doof" den Fernseher angeguckt und überlegt, ob das jetzt ein schlechter Witz sein sollte.
Was will man sonst als Reaktion eines damals zehnjährigen erwarten?
Wie schrecklich das war, wird mir erst heute richtig gewusst, sechs Jahre zu spät.


----------



## Teslatier (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 14.09.2007 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Absetzung schon. Nur eben bitte nicht gewaltsam durch andere Staaten.


----------



## Peter23 (14. September 2007)

Teslatier am 14.09.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deutschland, Hitler ?


----------



## Teslatier (14. September 2007)

Peter23 am 14.09.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 14.09.2007 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haben die Russen, Engländer oder Amis etwa Deutschland angegriffen?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat sich ja schon rausgestellt, das ihr alle irgendwie etwas gegen die Amerikaner habt, aber eine Diktatur über die Amerikaner zu stellen. . .


Man hasst nicht die Amerikaner. Man hasst nur die aktuelle Administration (als Clinton noch am Start war, war alles anders). Was wohl auch in Anbetracht der letzten Ereignisse völlig gerechtfertigt ist (2 Kriege, Lager für "politische Gefangene", Beschneidung der Rechte des eigenen Volkes im Rahmen des "Patriot Acts", Unvermögen auf Kritiker aus eigenen und anderen Reihen einzugehen <- aufgrund dieser Nettigkeiten hat Bin Laden auch gewonnen. Angst geschürt, indem Bush als Marionette gezielt eingesetzt wurde). Solange eine Diktatur keine Gefahr für andere Länder darstellt, (was auch den komischen Hitler-Vergleich vom anderen Poster entkräftigt) haben andere Staaten schlicht keinen Grund, um in ein Land einzufallen (nach den beiden Irak-Übergriffen von Bush 1 und Clinton war eine Bedrohung durch den Irak für andere Länder nicht mehr gegeben, das irakische Militär war am Ende, was man auch sah, als die Amerikaner zum letzten Mal einmarschierten). Was mit den Menschen - also dem Volk - dort passiert, kann uns - so kalt es klingen mag - egal sein. Wir haben kein Recht uns dort einzumischen, besonders dann nicht, wenn - wie erwähnt - kein Grund für den Krieg vorhanden war. Wenn man nur wegen Diktatur und menschenunwürdigen Umständen Kriege führen würde, dann hätte man halb Afrika angreifen sollen, den Iran mit Vakuumbomben eindecken, China gezielt von den Karten brennen und natürlich Nordkorea atomisieren müssen. Überall gibt es teils menschenunwürdige Zustände, überall werden Medien vom Staat gelenkt, überall sind Führer an der Spitze, die nicht dort sein sollten - obwohl man im Fall von China nun um westlichere Umgangsformen bemüht ist. Kapitalistischer Kommunismus, die Modeerscheinung schlecht hin...



> Das lol verkneif ich mir an dieser Stelle mal.


Ich mir auch. Du kommst mir vor wie ein kleiner Hobby-Bush. Demokratie um jeden Preis, auch wenn alle Infrastrukturen zusammenbrechen und das Volk erst recht im Eimer ist. Natürlich eine sehr löbliche Weltanschauung. *g*

4 Jahre nach der Invasion ist man keinen Schritt weiter. Es herrscht noch immer Chaos. Als die Alliierten damals Deutschland befreit haben, herrschte nach einem Jahr wieder Ruhe, WEIL man wusste, dass man als "Mitläufer" gekennzeichnete  Menschen (Soldaten, Schauspieler, Wissenschaftler, Polizisten, Bürgermeister etc.) einsetzen musste, damit das Volk einen Draht zur neuen "Leitung" bekommt. Etwas was Bush niemals gemacht hat. Und nun wird ihm dafür der Po aufgerissen. 

Wer die Invasion des Iraks sinnvoll, logisch, durchdacht oder sonst irgendwie angemessen fand, der sollte sich mal dringend die Statistiken der lustigen Ramboaktion angucken. Wenn sogar militärische Analysten und ehemalige Generäle des ersten Irak-Krieges sagen, dass die gesamte Aktion schlicht unnütz und in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen stand, dann will das schon was heißen...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Peter23 (14. September 2007)

Teslatier am 14.09.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 14.09.2007 22:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Äh, Ja!


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (15. September 2007)

Peter23 am 14.09.2007 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 14.09.2007 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und zwar erst nachdem Hiter jahrelang den Krieg vorbereitet und in Blitzkriegen Polen und Franreich platt gemacht hat  
Wer Geschichtsbücher lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Peter23 (15. September 2007)

R70-C2D73-86MGS am 15.09.2007 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 14.09.2007 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Die Frage war, ob es legitim ist, einen Diktator gewaltsam durch andere Staaten abzusetzen. Mit dem Hitler Beispiel wollte ich klar machen, dass das natürlich legitim sein kann.


----------



## Teslatier (15. September 2007)

Peter23 am 15.09.2007 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Die Frage war, ob es legitim ist, einen Diktator gewaltsam durch andere Staaten abzusetzen. Mit dem Hitler Beispiel wollte ich klar machen, dass das natürlich legitim sein kann.


Nein. Hätte Hitler Polen nicht angegriffen, wäre der zweite Weltkrieg vielleicht nie ausgebrochen. Aber irgendjemand musste ihm Einhalt gebieten. Das war eine ganz andere Situation als jetzt im Irak.


----------



## BlaBlam (15. September 2007)

die offizielle begründung für den irakkrieg waren ja die angeblichen massenvernichtungswaffen, die man (natürlich ganz unverständlicherweise) nie gefunden hat - und worfür man dann ca. 1 jahr nach dem offiziellen "ende" des krieges dann kleinlaut den schwanz eingezogen hat


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (15. September 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 14.09.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 14.09.2007 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für den Iraq galten aber auch noch andere Regeln, zum einen eine "Widergutmachung", oder übertrieben gesagt "Rache" und die Bodenschätze bez das Öl. In den anderen Länder ist so etwas nicht gegeben.
Man mag die Amerikaner dafür verurteilen, aber bestimmt nicht weil sie einen Diktator stürzten. 



> Ich mir auch. Du kommst mir vor wie ein kleiner Hobby-Bush. Demokratie um jeden Preis, auch wenn alle Infrastrukturen zusammenbrechen und das Volk erst recht im Eimer ist. Natürlich eine sehr löbliche Weltanschauung. *g*



Eine funktionierende Demokratie ist die Grundlage für Frieden und die Rechte der Menschen. Man muss eben manche Sachen dafür (auf Zeit) opfern oder manchmal auf Leergeld zahlen, aber dieses Risiko ist immer gegeben.



> 4 Jahre nach der Invasion ist man keinen Schritt weiter. Es herrscht noch immer Chaos. Als die Alliierten damals Deutschland befreit haben, herrschte nach einem Jahr wieder Ruhe, WEIL man wusste, dass man als "Mitläufer" gekennzeichnete  Menschen (Soldaten, Schauspieler, Wissenschaftler, Polizisten, Bürgermeister etc.) einsetzen musste, damit das Volk einen Draht zur neuen "Leitung" bekommt. Etwas was Bush niemals gemacht hat. Und nun wird ihm dafür der Po aufgerissen.



Du sagst selber, der 2. Weltkrieg sei ein schlechtes Beispiel. Genauso wie hier. Die Menschen in Deutschland hatten damals eine ganz andere Weltanschauung als die Iraqer heute und die Deutschen mussten keine Terroranschläge fürchten. Somit ist die Ausgangssituation ganz anders.
Du tust schon wieder so, als ob die Amerikaner den Iraq alleine wiederaufbauen müssen. Wenn das Volk nicht mitzieht, die Regierung überfordert und die Beamten hilflos sind, ist ein Wiederaufbau sehr schwer bis fast unmöglich. Das erste, was in einem solchen Staat gegeben sein muss, ist die Sicherheit. Diese ist durch leider nicht gegeben. Somit verzögert sich der Wiederaufbau beträchtlich. 



> Wer die Invasion des Iraks sinnvoll, logisch, durchdacht oder sonst irgendwie angemessen fand, der sollte sich mal dringend die Statistiken der lustigen Ramboaktion angucken. Wenn sogar militärische Analysten und ehemalige Generäle des ersten Irak-Krieges sagen, dass die gesamte Aktion schlicht unnütz und in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen stand, dann will das schon was heißen...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Vielleicht heißt es ja wirklich was, ich bin trotztdem immer noch der Meinung, die Invasion war gerchtfertigt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Leuten wie Saddam muss das Handwerk gelegt werden.
Vielleicht wird es noch ein paar Jahre dauern, aber früher oder später wird sich die Lage normalisieren und der Frieden wird zurückkehren, bis dahin ist auch hoffentlich Bin Laden gefasst, bez der Terror verbannt.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 15.09.2007 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht heißt es ja wirklich was, ich bin trotztdem immer noch der Meinung, die Invasion war gerchtfertigt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Leuten wie Saddam muss das Handwerk gelegt werden.
> Vielleicht wird es noch ein paar Jahre dauern, aber früher oder später wird sich die Lage normalisieren und der Frieden wird zurückkehren, bis dahin ist auch hoffentlich Bin Laden gefasst, bez der Terror verbannt.



Das blöde daran ist nur, diese Entscheidung wurde den irakern von den Amis aufgezwungen und die Iraker zahlen jetzt dafür einen verdammt hohen Preis.
Kann so etwas legitim sein?
Die nach amerikanischem Vorbild geforderten demokratischen Strukturen lassen sich nicht 1:1 auf jede Gesellschaft übertragen, sowas weiß jeder....außer natürlich Mr. Bush!


----------



## HanFred (15. September 2007)

Boesor am 15.09.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 15.09.2007 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stimmt schon. eine gesellschaft muss sich mehr oder weniger selbst befreien, vor allem muss sie das wollen.
es ist so ähnlich wie bei der kopftuchproblematik: wir können muslimische frauen nicht zu ihrer emanzipation zwingen, das müssen sie schon selbst wollen.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (15. September 2007)

Boesor am 15.09.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 15.09.2007 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, das Bush versucht, die Demokratie nach amerikanischem Vorbild dort zu etablieren. Es ist eigentlich nur noch wichtig, das irgendeine Demokratie Fuß fassen kann. Wenn das geschehen ist, ist die Bevölkerung froh über die Invasion und verkraftet mit Sicherheit die aktuelle Lage. Sie werden den Alliierten vermutlich dankbar sein, wieder in einem "normalen" Staat leben zu können.
Ich persönlich würde auch eine etwas schwierigere Zeit in Anspruch nehmen
um spät wieder unter normalen Verhältnissen leben zu können, sprich Demokratie, Meinungsfreiheit, Menschenrechte. . .etc.
Die Amerikaner haben ihre "Rache" und ihr Öl, die Iraqer ihre Freiheit wieder.
Alle sind zufrieden. . .


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 15.09.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, das Bush versucht, die Demokratie nach amerikanischem Vorbild dort zu etablieren. Es ist eigentlich nur noch wichtig, das irgendeine Demokratie Fuß fassen kann. Wenn das geschehen ist, ist die Bevölkerung froh über die Invasion und verkraftet mit Sicherheit die aktuelle Lage. Sie werden den Alliierten vermutlich dankbar sein, wieder in einem "normalen" Staat leben zu können.
> Ich persönlich würde auch eine etwas schwierigere Zeit in Anspruch nehmen
> um spät wieder unter normalen Verhältnissen leben zu können, sprich Demokratie, Meinungsfreiheit, Menschenrechte. . .etc.
> Die Amerikaner haben ihre "Rache" und ihr Öl, die Iraqer ihre Freiheit wieder.
> Alle sind zufrieden. . .



Deine Sätze sind ehrlich gesagt blanker Hohn für all die, die jetzt unter diesen "etwas schwierigen Zeiten" leiden müssen.


----------



## Teslatier (16. September 2007)

Ich kann Boesor nur zustimmen.



			
				Lil-K38 am 15.09.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, das Bush versucht, die Demokratie nach amerikanischem Vorbild dort zu etablieren. Es ist eigentlich nur noch wichtig, das irgendeine Demokratie Fuß fassen kann.


 Das ist vielleicht jetzt der Fall. Aber vor dem Krieg hatte die Bush-Regierung sicherlich unter dem Vorwand der Massenvernichtungswaffen vorgehabt, eine Pro-Amerikanische Regierung zu etablieren.



> Wenn das geschehen ist, ist die Bevölkerung froh über die Invasion und verkraftet mit Sicherheit die aktuelle Lage. Sie werden den Alliierten vermutlich dankbar sein, wieder in einem "normalen" Staat leben zu können.


 Das wird aber nie passieren.

Aber eine Demokratie gibt es doch jetzt schon im Irak. Nur ist die eben total hilf- und machtlos. Nach dem Ende des Krieges war der großteil der Bevölkerung ja auch froh drüber und hat die Amerikaner gefeiert. Die ganzen Anschläge wurden ja - jedenfalls zu Anfang - nur ausgeübt, weil einige Menschen es eben satt hatten, dass die Amis immer noch als Besatzungsmacht da waren. Hätte Bush die Soldaten nach einem Jahr abgezogen, wären "wir" nicht da, wo "wir" heute sind. 



> Ich persönlich würde auch eine etwas schwierigere Zeit in Anspruch nehmen
> um spät wieder unter normalen Verhältnissen leben zu können, sprich Demokratie, Meinungsfreiheit, Menschenrechte. . .etc.
> Die Amerikaner haben ihre "Rache" und ihr Öl, die Iraqer ihre Freiheit wieder.
> Alle sind zufrieden. . .


 Wirklich blanker Hohn. Müsstest du jetzt im Irak leben, dann würdest du solch freche Aussagen nicht machen. Ständig mit der Angst zu leben, nach dem Einkaufen vielleicht tot zu sein wäre also kein Problem?


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (16. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 15.09.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 15.09.2007 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du dazu ernsthaft ein Statement willst, bitte sehr:   ^3


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (16. September 2007)

R70-C2D73-86MGS am 16.09.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Lil-K38 am 15.09.2007 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr alle sagt ja immer, die Amerikaner wollen nur "Rache" und das Öl.
Ich sage, die Amerikaner wollen (unter anderm) den Sturz von Saddam, damit die Iraqer wieder frei leben können. 
Und jetzt auf einmal tuen euch die Iraqer wieder leid, weil sie unter den schwierigen Bedinungen leben müssen. 



> Was mit den Menschen - also dem Volk - dort passiert, kann uns - so kalt es klingen mag - egal sein.



. . .


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2007)

Lil-K38 am 16.09.2007 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage, die Amerikaner wollen (unter anderm) den Sturz von Saddam, damit die Iraqer wieder frei leben können.



Tja, wenn das der Grund gewesen ist, warum tun sie das dann nicht bei allen Diktaturen dieser Welt?



> Und jetzt auf einmal tuen euch die Iraqer wieder leid, weil sie unter den schwierigen Bedinungen leben müssen.



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (16. September 2007)

Klar, die Amerikaner wollen, dass die Iraker in Freiheit leben und fangen einen Mordskrieg dafür an, in dem Sie tausende Soldaten verlieren und ~450 Milliarden US-$ investieren.... und wieso ist es ausgerechnet den Amerikanern so wichtig, dass die Iraker in Freiheit leben, und ner Menge anderen Staaten(*) scheiss egal ob es im Irak ne Dikatatur gibt oder nicht?

(*)z.B. Frankreich u. Deutschland, die nie und nimmer in den Irak einmaschieren würden um einen dämlich Diktator zu stürzen

PS: "scheiss egal" im Sinne von: wär zwar toll wenn die eine ebenso tolle Demokratie hätten wie wir, aber großartig dafür einsetzen (bzgl. des Aufwands, den z.B. ein Einmarsch voraussetzt oder den entstehenden Kosten) würden wir uns dafür nicht, wir haben ja auch sonst nix besseres zu tun... [zumal es noch nen Haufen anderer Diktatoren gibt]

Und das irakische Volk hat das amerikanische Volk vor dem 11.9 wohl mindestens genauso peripher tangiert wie das europäische.


----------



## Fimbul (18. September 2007)

Marbod am 14.09.2007 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal was zum auch hier verbreiteten Mythos einer irakischen (bzw. iranischen) Ölbörse und dem daraus resultierenden Krieg um Öl:
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,405160,00.html



Etwas spät, aber ich habs erst jetzt gelesen.

Zum Artikel: Kenn ich, halte ich aber, um höflich zu bleiben, einfach nur für polemisch.
Es geht hier weniger darum, sachliche Gegenargumente zu liefern, sondern den Gedanken ansich ins lächerliche zu ziehen indem man eine persönliche Meinung  zu einem Sachthema so formuliert, daß sie fundiert klingt. (Lektion 1 im Rhetorikkurs)
Viele der "Argumente" sind Mutmaßungen bzw. sarkastische Aussagen/Fragestellungen, die zwar für sich alleine gesehen durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben und stimmen, aber oft keinen direkten Zusammenhang mit dem eigentlichen Thema bieten. Dient dazu, den Verfasser glaubwürdig erscheinen zulassen.
Der Artikel ist ein Kommentar. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ist jetzt auch kein großes Gegenargument, aber in einem Artikel derselben Zeitung wird 2 Monate davor die Bedeutung des iranischen Ölexportes völlig anders eingeschätzt als "marginal und unbedeutend".
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,398348,00.html

Aber man erlaube mir eine kleine Einschätzung aus meiner politisch aktiven Zeit:
Eine Zeitung schreibt in den allermeisten Fällen das was sie will, und nicht das war tatsächlich passiert ist.

Edit: Wobei ich mit dem Autor des Kommentars allerdings durchaus konform gehe, daß von Seiten der Verschwörungstheoretiker oft zu viel in bestimmte Themen hineininterpretiert wird was die sachliche Auseinandersetzung erschwert.


----------

